# What car are you driving?



## bogdymol

*In this thread we can show each other what are we usually driving and what we drove in the past.*

Here's my list:

I usually drive my parents cars:

2008 Chevrolet Aveo sedan - 1.4 petrol engine, 94 hp









2005 Renault Clio sedan - 1.5 diesel engine, 78 hp









Cars that I drove in the past (as far as I can remember):
Audi 80
Dacia SupeRNova
Dacia SupeRNova - driving school
ARO IMS - old car (1952) without brakes
Renault 19
Opel Kadett
VW Passat
Opel Corsa
Renault Laguna
Dacia Logan
Dacia Sandero
Dacia 1310 pick-up
Toyota Corolla
Ford F-150
Mazda MPV
Seat Cordoba


----------



## hofburg

this thread will be funny



> old car (1952) without brakes




so with chevrolet you are overtaking all the vehicles on your videos?


----------



## Angelos

My dads car : Opel vectra 1.8 GTS 140 hp







Cars that i drove in the past ( from Test drives or Rental cars)

Audi A4 B7 and B8 1.8 TFSI Quattro S-line ( rental )
Seat Leon 1.4 ( rental )
Seat Ibiza 1.2 ( rental )
Alfa Romeo 159 1.8 ( rental )
Hyundai i10 ( rental )
BMW E90 316i ( rental )
Alfa Romeo Giuletta 1.4 multiair ( test drive )
VW passat 1.8 TSI ( test drive )
VW Golf GTI ( test drive )


----------



## AlexisMD

Now, I'm driving KIA RIO 2007 1.5 diesel engine, 110 hp









In the past I drove Ford Escrot 1997 1.6 petrol engine 97 hp


----------



## AltinD

2008 VW Passat V6 FSI 4Motion


----------



## Fargo Wolf

My 2004 Ford Ranger is my principal mode of transportation. V 6 petrol engine. Part time 4X4 (electronic shift), 4spd manual w/OD (No wussmatics for this member :tongue2:  ) The truck is loaded down for work and the revolving light is a magnet mount, so it can be taken off if I don't need it.

















My most recent acquisition, a 2009 Yamaha WR250R that I bought new this spring. (Surplus stock) Too bad it's been a cruddy summer weather wise.


----------



## CNGL

I can't drive yet... but when next year I get the driving license, I will drive a 1999 Honda Civic that currently my parents are driving and I saw since I was a kid!


----------



## binhai

2004 Volvo XC70


----------



## Abidrovia

2003 Mercedes-Benz E500










It was funny, a few months ago I was actually looking at the brand new Sentra's and Versa's but when I saw this at the dealership, I knew I had to have this. Plus, I dont like the way the new Nissan's look but hey, who cares, a used car is just as good as a new car anyways.


----------



## Verso

Still drive a 2007 Peugeot 407 2.0.


----------



## Mr_Dru

I have:

VW Golf IV 1.6 from 2001


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I own a 2004 Renault Kangoo for tax reasons. Commercial vans from 2004 or before were excluded from purchase tax, which saves 42% of the price. I only had to pay VAT (19%). It is also cheap in insurance (all-risk) and road tax.

I wanted to drive a post-2003 turbodiesel car because of my mileage, and I wanted airconditioning. I eventually bought this Renault Kangoo over 2 years ago. I've driven 47.000 kilometers in the past 27 months with it.


----------



## bigmishu

This is my car: Opel Corsa D from 2007.

15052010_001 by OMC_RO, on Flickr


----------



## hofburg

Verso said:


> Still drive a 2007 Peugeot 407 2.0.


nice progress Verso. from 405 to 407 in a couple of years kay:

I live in France, so my car is Renault.  Laguna 1.6 110 hp year 1998.










now, isn't that a great shot. anybody would guess where was it taken? 










I drive also Audi A6 C6 2.0 TDI occasionaly, its my dads. good wagen.


----------



## hofburg

wait a minute, isn't that behind bogdymol's chevreolet view on Izola (Slo) ??
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...2,13.635578&cbp=12,0,,0,5&photoid=po-35305271


----------



## Timon91

I don't have my drivers license yet. Yet I have 4 bikes, of which 2 still work


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

Renault Clio or Peugeot 306 (Estate), both 1998 but still somehow working ;D


----------



## keber

Honda Accord 1.8 (y. 2000) with complete equipment and 255.000 km currently. It still has some years to serve me. Next one will almost certainly be an Accord too, of course not new.


----------



## Verso

hofburg said:


> nice progress Verso. from 405 to 407 in a couple of years kay:


I've been driving a 407 since 2007. 



hofburg said:


> wait a minute, isn't that behind bogdymol's chevreolet view on Izola (Slo) ??
> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...2,13.635578&cbp=12,0,,0,5&photoid=po-35305271


Hmm, excellent observation.


----------



## diablo234

I drive a 2001 Toyota Corolla with Manual Transmission (similar to this).


----------



## Turnovec

Renault Scenic 1.9 dti, 98hp... 










Have a family now and this car is just perfect for such cases! Love it!
It is also just below the 100 hp limit, and instead of ~70 euro state taxes per year, i pay only 12


----------



## BND

'94 Audi 80 1.6, 101 HP 








actually it is red, not pink (bad pic made with phone) :nuts:

Until April I had this '91 VW Golf II 1.3 (54 HP):









I couldn't find a better pic, here I'm driving our family car, 2002 Renault Laguna Grandtour 1.8 (120 HP):








guess the road :cheers:


----------



## Slagathor

I drove this until I sold it last Spring:










I currently don't own a car because I work in the historic city center where you just can't park anywhere and even if you're lucky to find a spot, it'll cost a fortune. I just didn't use it anymore and with Dutch tax rates, I decided to sell it.


----------



## sirfreelancealot

*VW Passat and Audi A6*

We have two in our stable. Mine is a 1999 VW Passat 1.8T (150bhp), which I've owned for over 6 years. Its immaculate for its age and mileage (161,000 miles).










My wife has a 1997 Audi A6 2.5TDi (140bhp). Which she has owned for 4 years. Its done 185,000 miles but these are said to be good for 300,000 miles. It has the five cylinder diesel engine which has plenty of power, but better still, excellent economy for such a big car. It averages 45-50mpg but can get up to 60mpg on long motorway runs. My Passat on the other hand runs on petrol/gasoline and averages about 35-38mpg, but sometimes I can get 42 if i'm gentle.


----------



## strandeed

Fargo Wolf said:


> Which I find a bit odd, given that Automatics aren't all that rare there from what I understand.:dunno:


I would say Automatics make up less than 10% of cars sold here and of everyone I personally know, i'm the only one who drives one.

I let my friend have a go in my car, but claimed he didn't like it as he felt "out of control".

I agree, an automatic makes little sense on our twisty roads, I just bought my car for the motor


----------



## Stainless

sirfreelancealot said:


> 89/4065847478_c9cdaae7a0_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My wife has a 1997 Audi A6 2.5TDi (140bhp). Which she has owned for 4 years. Its done 185,000 miles but these are said to be good for 300,000 miles. It has the five cylinder diesel engine which has plenty of power, but better still, excellent economy for such a big car. It averages 45-50mpg but can get up to 60mpg on long motorway runs. My Passat on the other hand runs on petrol/gasoline and averages about 35-38mpg, but sometimes I can get 42 if i'm gentle.


I used to own that exact model, with the 6 speed gearbox it was incredibly good on long journeys. Really beside some very strange electrical gremlins (on one occasion the sunroof opened and closed instead of the car actually starting) I would definitely have another, felt brand new even after over 10 years and had probably the best turning circle I have ever had on a car.



BND said:


> '94 Audi 80 1.6, 101 HP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually it is red, not pink (bad pic made with phone) :nuts:


I of course sold the A6 to buy one of these, however the 2.8l V6 variety. These are probably one of the most durable cars around, which is why you still see thousands of them in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Random_Guy

Well, I still don't have my own car, since I'm only 18, but next year I'll be probably getting one of these: 










Meanwhile, I drive my parents' car:










...which they love so much that they're planning to change it into the newer model next year.


----------



## stevensp

mine is a Golf 4
it's a good car, and it's enough for me, I don't use it that much...


----------



## KiwiRob

Current Drives

2010 Volvo V70 2.4D R Design
2007 MINI Clubman Cooper D

Previous Drives

2008 BMW 3 Series Msport Touring
2007 Mercedes Benz C Class Touring
2005 Renault Kangoo 4x4
2006 VW Golf 1.6FSI
1996 Mazda Astina 2.0 V6
1991 Toyota MR2 GT Turbo
1991 Nissan Primera 2.0 
1981 MINI 1000
1973 MINI Clubman 1100


----------



## Fargo Wolf

ChrisZwolle said:


> That is actually increasingly common in Europe as well.


Automatics in general, or automatics in larger vehicles including articulated trucks?


----------



## Tincap

The toy...'91 Nissan Fairlady Z Twin Turbo. Bought it July 2005, sold it this summer. 











Daily driver '03 Ford Taurus SE wagon.

~BG


----------



## bubach_hlubach

My old Chevy Blazer (2004) which got wrecked in an accident that occurred in Colorado a month ago. Unfortunately, this was declared a total loss. I loved the car, even though it was a gas guzzler big time. :lol: hno:











So this 2001 Ford Focus wagon (75k miles) replaced the Blazer which wasn't too bad choice after all; gets around 23-25 mpg/city and 30-32mpg/highway. 



















:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Fargo Wolf said:


> Automatics in general, or automatics in larger vehicles including articulated trucks?


Automatic shift in trucks. Although I think many Europeans underestimate the number of automatic shift cars in Europe, many luxury and lease cars have automatic shift, although I don't know the exact ratio.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ I can't find any statistics but I've read that the percentage of newly sold cars in Europe that have an automatic gearbox is coming closer and closer to 50%.

Edit: According to this http://www.prlog.org/10000955-nearl...-sold-with-manual-transmission-in-europe.html it's only 20%, though so I guess I was wrong . But I'm pretty sure that this percentage is higher in Estonia(for new cars) than it is for Great Britain, for example.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

^^
I'd say that it's caused by all those new DSG and paddle-shifted gearboxes. They have an amazing advantage over the 'traditional' automatics - they work D) - so the people who can afford them buys them.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

OK, my turn. Sorry for crappy mobile phone photos.

Here's my car - 2006 Opel Astra Caravan (Classic 2) 1.7CDTI. Does the job. 14.000kms since April.









This heap of rust preceded the Opel - 2000 Skoda Felicia 1.9 diesel. Five years and 140.000kms with it.
Made it all the way up to the arctic circle 








Only days to live:









And I've also had this engineering masterpiece - a 1993 4WD. Its ingenious hydropneumatic suspension surprisingly wasn't making a lot of problems - unlike everything else.  Still, 70.000kms in three years.


----------



## Qtya

AltinD said:


> 2008 VW Passat V6 FSI 4Motion


IMO the best car mentioned here so far... :cheers:

It would take way too much time to collect all the cars I have owned or I have driven in the past several years... But in the end it all comes down to the Volkswagen...

My top choice for the man of the household would be:

Passat CC 2.0 CR TDI DSG 4Motion

And for the Lady:

Polo Comfortline 1.2 105 TSI DSG 4 door version...

If there are kids:

Tiguan Sport & Style 1.4 TSi 4Motion

If she wants to shine:

Scirocco 1.4 TSI DSG

The new BMW 5 series is pretty cool, but IMO it's a waste spending that much money on 4 wheels..


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In my opinion, the common VW's are very anonymous cars... ones that blend in perfectly in the traffic without attracting attention. I wouldn't consider buying one that instantly.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Hmm... VW fan by any chance?


----------



## Qtya

ChrisZwolle said:


> In my opinion, the common VW's are very anonymous cars... ones that blend in perfectly in the traffic without attracting attention. I wouldn't consider buying one that instantly.


Believe me, after driving/testing/buying/selling/owning cars with a number I wouldn't even try to judge, this is my end conclusion...


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

TheCat said:


> Recently VW in North America has been known as one of the least reliable brands out there. When I was looking for a car a few months ago, I considered the Jetta or Passat, but after reading many reviews (and checking out Consumer Reports), I decided to stay away, as many people seem to be having many serious problems with these cars.
> 
> This has been a problem in general with many German cars here in North America (especially Mercedes, which is ranked lower than even some of the least reliable American brands). Electrical problems are the most common culprits (which are often both very serious and super expensive to fix). BMW has been better in this regard though. But then again, these are all luxury cars not many can afford. I don't know if in Europe similar problems exist.
> 
> Actually, the North American Honda Civic (2006+) has a somewhat common serious problem too, where engine blocks tend to develop cracks and leak engine coolant. This seems to be specific to engines made between 2006 and 2008 in the Canadian plant. This was the reason I bought my Acura - it is basically a Civic but with a different engine from a different series, which is not known for this problem. Also, for around $2K more this car has many nice toys that the Civic doesn't .


You are dead on about everything in that post. VW's in North America are terrible quality and have problems with electronics and auto transmissions. Mercedes learned cost cutting measures from Chrysler when they ran them into the ground so they make lower quality cars now too. The Honda thing is a coolant leak that causes the car to overheat which causes engine blocks to crack, it is indeed a common problem which has killed many engines. Honda's also have problems with auto transmissions. I want a TDI VW but it's not worth all the money I'll spend fixing it.


----------



## BND

Am I the only one who can see a coincidence between the struggle of American car makers for survival, and the sudden drop in reliability of VW, Mercedes, BMW, Honda or Toyota cars in North America?

These are the ADAC (German Automobile Club) breakdown statistics for 2009:








(percentage of cars broke down made in the given year)


----------



## pdxor

Currently a 2002 Buick Century Custom
















Previous cars:
1993 Pontiac Grand AM SE
1980 Toyota Celica
1969 Ford Galaxie 500


----------



## AltinD

Qtya said:


> IMO the best car mentioned here so far... :cheers:


Thanks. It's the top of the line Highline trim with everything, even massage seat. The only things it doesn't have are BT phone (weird, I know), solar roof, Adaptive Cruise Control and heated rear seats which i obviously don't need here, plus it can be put when boosted child seats are integrated there. 

Too bad the R36 wasn't yet available back then ... though my car is right now parked next to one :colgate:


----------



## RKC

BND said:


> Am I the only one who can see a coincidence between the struggle of American car makers for survival, and the sudden drop in reliability of VW, Mercedes, BMW, Honda or Toyota cars in North America?


 yeah its just a bit strange. 

mine is a Renault Clio 2002, bought new. (net picture)








before that i had a Fiat Punto, and my first was a Maruti Suzuki, haha check it out 








not the actual car, didn't look as good as this


----------



## zlobna raca

2006 530d for personal use, at work I drive 2005 Škoda Octavia wagon 1.9TDI.


----------



## bogdymol

Romania:
Chevrolet Aveo 1.4 petrol engine tax: less than 20 euro/year (it might change soon, but it will increase only for expensive cars with large engines)
first time registration tax: 167 euro
insurance: less than 100 euro/year

If I will ever move to NL I will keep my romanian plates :lol:


----------



## Verso

AltinD said:


>


Is that a Slovenian vignette in Dubai?


----------



## hofburg

good observation.  seems like one. it was even weirder seeing those registration plates in Slovenia...  nice photo of a nice car.


----------



## Verso

I've seen Dubai here once.


----------



## Des

TheCat said:


> Recently VW in North America has been known as one of the least reliable brands out there. When I was looking for a car a few months ago, I considered the Jetta or Passat, but after reading many reviews (and checking out Consumer Reports), I decided to stay away, as many people seem to be having many serious problems with these cars.
> 
> This has been a problem in general with many German cars here in North America (especially Mercedes, which is ranked lower than even some of the least reliable American brands). Electrical problems are the most common culprits (which are often both very serious and super expensive to fix). BMW has been better in this regard though. But then again, these are all luxury cars not many can afford. I don't know if in Europe similar problems exist.
> 
> Actually, the North American Honda Civic (2006+) has a somewhat common serious problem too, where engine blocks tend to develop cracks and leak engine coolant. This seems to be specific to engines made between 2006 and 2008 in the Canadian plant. This was the reason I bought my Acura - it is basically a Civic but with a different engine from a different series, which is not known for this problem. Also, for around $2K more this car has many nice toys that the Civic doesn't .


Maybe this has to do with the bad quality of the roads in the US / Canada?


----------



## hofburg

Des said:


> Maybe this has to do with the bad quality of the roads in the US / Canada?


^ that's just american protectionism, making a bad reputation of european cars, to make people buy domestic ones.


----------



## x-type

hofburg said:


> ^^ to me they look very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> so all I need now is an adress in HR and next time I register my car there.


actually i wrote it wrong. 25€ is annual tax for my car. 
while i'm making annual registration, for my Punto everything costs me about 300€ (insurance 160€, registration fee 55€ and road tax 85€). 
we pay insurance due to car power. i'm lucky because Punto is at top edge of second grade (44kW)


----------



## Stainless

Des said:


> Maybe this has to do with the bad quality of the roads in the US / Canada?


Well we haven't had the same issues in the UK and our roads can be terrible. Maybe with Mercedes but they have been bad for years, I think some early 90s models will outlive more recent ones as they made them like tanks then. My mother drives a 2006 B class and it doesn't seem that 'premium' except that it costs a lot to fix all the problems it has. Hondas in the UK have an excellent reputation (we even export them to Japan) and I am sure they pride themselves on how reliable the VTEC engine is.


----------



## Qtya

hypn0toad said:


> Me luvz French style


Personally I'm not a fan of the French automobile industry, but I must admit, when it comes to driving experience, this is one hell of a car... If I must criticize something, then the brakes could be more sharp...


----------



## ChitownCity

I'm driving a 2010 Nissan Maxima and a 2007 Buick Rendezvous...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bleetz said:


> Jesus f---ing Christ! No way! Are you serious? So with insurance that's like 2000 per year + the diesel?!


I have to add petrol is taxed less, in the Netherlands it depends on 1) fuel type, 2) weight and 3) the province you're living in.

High fuel consumption is actively pursued in the Dutch policy. Her majesty's government wants to stimulate our logistics sector (the Netherlands is the 5th largest exporter in the world), by having almost no tax on kerosene and oil products for shipping, and also low diesel prices (compared to petrol). 

However, to prevent people from having too much advantage of the lower diesel price and lower fuel consumption, the annual road tax is higher for diesel cars, so it is only profitable to privately own a diesel car if you drive over 30,000 kilometer per year. This is why the share of diesel cars in the Netherlands is much lower than in France or Belgium.


----------



## piotr71

I owned about 25 cars and vans. Drove more than 100. Recently sold BMW 520i Touring 2.2 litre 2002 year. Currently have three older cars, 2 MB's and one BMW and quite often rent vans. Next year I am going to buy one of these:


----------



## Des

ChrisZwolle said:


> I have to add petrol is taxed less, in the Netherlands it depends on 1) fuel type, 2) weight and 3) the province you're living in.


I think I have to pay about 140 euro a month in road tax for two cars combined. Insurance is 160 euro per month but only one car is fully covered in case of an accident, the other only has third party insurance. And that excludes parking, fuel and other stuff like maintenance and depreciation...


----------



## HMMS

hofburg said:


> ^^ to me they look very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> so all I need now is an adress in HR and next time I register my car there.


Why they look like funny?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Really I don't understood your point!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Professor L Gee said:


> My car: 2001 Pontiac Bonneville
> Wife's car: 1999 Nissan Maxima
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly always. We only get the higher-end BMWs, MBs, and Audis here in the US, with some exceptions. Ever seen one of the aforementioned brands with cloth seats and hubcaps Stateside?


You are right but I'm speaking quality wise such as the case with VW using the cheapest materials and wiring from Mexico. Factor in that VW North America has terrible service and will laugh at you and tell you to piss off when you get problems and the up the ass price of parts for those cars means it doesn't make sense to get them. I love Audi's but after my family bought a VW brand new years back and had a ton of problems from the start I don't think I'll buy a VW in NA ever. Our family has had American cars besides a VW with few problems and much higher mileage reached than with the VW we had. Only our Chrysler Sebring can compare cheap interior pieces which broke and we have a slight oil leak with 80k miles on it. Not only that but I've seen many people have problems with them. Most mechanics will even tell you here to get rid of your VW or don't get one.


----------



## Qtya

Rebasepoiss said:


> For example, nobody in Europe would dare to say that an American car has a better quality level than it's European counterpart.


Cas' obviously it would not be true. Simple fact.


----------



## bleetz

American cars have crap interiors and quite often huge engines that are neither powerful nor efficient. I always go for European stuff.


----------



## AltinD

Verso said:


> No, a vignette (vinjeta) is a sticker for motorways. That blue sticker you have on your windshield.


Oh that. It's actually a sticker for the Port & Free Zone where my office is located. The square orange one in the top-middle is the chip for the electronic highway toll (Salik).

Both (stuck on the inside of the glass) are gone though. I removed the blue one and the toll sticker was removed when I had to change the windshield and because it isn't supposed to be used after that, it lost it's stickiness and one day slide down and fell in between the bottom of the windshield and the dashboard, completely hidden from view. It still receives the signal when I drive beneath the toll gates so I don't bother. Will take it out from there if it happen that during a repair/service visit the dashboard has to be removed.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

bleetz said:


> American cars have crap interiors and quite often huge engines that are neither powerful nor efficient. I always go for European stuff.


10 years ago I'd agree with you, today story is completely different.


----------



## bleetz

Hmm.... I saw some new Dodges and the story was the same. I guess new Cadillacs are an exception. What else?


----------



## Verso

AltinD said:


> Oh that. It's actually a sticker for the Port & Free Zone where my office is located.


Wow, I was almost certain it was a sticker for Slovenian motorways (on your way to Vienna, f.e.). Do you have a bigger pic of that sticker? This is a Slovenian vignette (you remove the lower part):









_http://image.24ur.com/media/images///600xX/Sep2009//60337811.jpg_


----------



## nerdly_dood

1999 Ford Taurus. 3L V6, 20mpg (city/highway combined), AC doesn't work, great audio.


----------



## AltinD

Verso said:


> Wow, I was almost certain it was a sticker for Slovenian motorways (on your way to Vienna, f.e.). Do you have a bigger pic of that sticker?


The car has never left U.A.E.

This is the best i could do (the sticker used to be on my old car, also a Passat)


----------



## Verso

^^ Ok, thanks. Now I see it isn't even rectangular, but round.


----------



## LtBk

I read that the BMW 3 series is the most reliable Germany car according to several automotive sources, despite the problems with high pressure fuel pumps on their 335is, or any other cars with N54 twin turbo charged I6 engines.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

bleetz said:


> Hmm.... I saw some new Dodges and the story was the same. I guess new Cadillacs are an exception. What else?


Any new Chrysler product within the last few years has been garbage, only now with the new Dodge and Chrysler products starting to roll out will we see Chrysler improve. Cadillac is under general motors which all of the brands have improved in quality and like I said Ford has one of the highest quality ratings in North America right now.


----------



## Professor L Gee

I-275westcoastfl said:


> You are right but I'm speaking quality wise such as the case with VW using the cheapest materials and wiring from Mexico. Factor in that VW North America has terrible service and will laugh at you and tell you to piss off when you get problems and the up the ass price of parts for those cars means it doesn't make sense to get them. I love Audi's but after my family bought a VW brand new years back and had a ton of problems from the start I don't think I'll buy a VW in NA ever. Our family has had American cars besides a VW with few problems and much higher mileage reached than with the VW we had. Only our Chrysler Sebring can compare cheap interior pieces which broke and we have a slight oil leak with 80k miles on it. Not only that but I've seen many people have problems with them. Most mechanics will even tell you here to get rid of your VW or don't get one.


I heard that. I myself like VW, but I've always told myself that if I had to buy one, it would be one of the models built in Germany, like the GLI. I also know a few people who have had VWs that were bulletproof as far as reliability, but they must've been the lucky ones. As for Audi, I REALLY like their cars, but unless they improve between now and when I'll be able to afford to own one, I'll pass.

My parents have driven both BMWs and Mercedes-Benz (my mom still has her '94 E320). Fortunately, they learned not to go to the stealership for repairs.


----------



## Henk

My car,









Citroen C4 1.6HDI VTR+, 110HP. I've driven 45.000 KM last year with it.

At work I drive a VW Golf V 1.9 TDI, 105HP.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

I'm pretty sure that I've posted this picture somewhere at SSC some time ago, but since we're showing off...

That's my French Stallion  
Renault Megane 1999, 1.4l petrol engine, had 95HP 11 years and 203000 kms ago


----------



## al_84

Fuzzy Llama said:


> I'm pretty sure that I've posted this picture somewhere at SSC some time ago, but since we're showing off...
> 
> That's my French Stallion
> Renault Megane 1999, 1.4l petrol engine, had 95HP 11 years and 203000 kms ago


cool, i like the old numberplate


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I can't remember the last time I saw one of these old pre-2001 license plates... I know I saw them often in 2004-2007 when the first wave of Polish workers came to the Netherlands, but those black/white plates are virtually non-existent these days on the Dutch roads. Even those plates with the PL flag instead of EU logo are becoming rare.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

LtBk said:


> I read that the BMW 3 series is the most reliable Germany car according to several automotive sources, despite the problems with high pressure fuel pumps on their 335is, or any other cars with N54 twin turbo charged I6 engines.


BTW, according to the Autobild quality survey, Hyundai is the most reliable car brand(at least in Germany). In addition, Kia Cee'd received a 5-star rating in Autobild's 100,000 km test. It might seem surprising at first but if you think about it, it actually makes sense. Korean automakers have always been considered inferior compared to others(except the Chinese, of course) so I guess they are in a point where they know they have to work really hard to gain reputation. This is just my theory, though.


----------



## Surel

Rebasepoiss said:


> BTW, according to the Autobild quality survey, Hyundai is the most reliable car brand(at least in Germany). In addition, Kia Cee'd received a 5-star rating in Autobild's 100,000 km test. It might seem surprising at first but if you think about it, it actually makes sense. Korean automakers have always been considered inferior compared to others(except the Chinese, of course) so I guess they are in a point where they know they have to work really hard to gain reputation. This is just my theory, though.


Given their factories are the newest ones it doesn't surprise me so much with respect to the base veheicle technology. Anyway when you offer 7 year guarantee, you have to have a hell of a certainty, that you wont be flooded by raged customers in the next 7 years.


----------



## 234sale

Here's mine


----------



## Tincap

TheCat said:


> Well, it is possible, but not necessarily true. The designs could have been created at roughly the same time (or at least, before production started on any of the Civic variants). At the end of the day, I don't know what is true, but many sources on the Web (and virtually all review sites I looked at) seem to indicate that the design was imported from Canada. I assume that the reality is slightly more complex, with Honda being such a large multinational corporation.


It certainly has me scratching my head. And a quick poke around the discussion boards doesn't provide any answers (just more head scratching). So, I've dispatched an e-mail to Honda R&D Americas and hopefully they can shine a little light on the matter.

Besides the CSX and Civic sedan, Honda also builds the Civic coupe, the RDX and MDX in Canada, yet none of these have any Canadian design content (to the best of my knowledge), so the CSX story is a curious one indeed.

When/if Honda gets back to me, I'll post an update on this curiosity. In the meantime, it sucks to hear about the problems with yours, given that it is a Honda and built here in Canada. 

~BG


----------



## Fender56

x-type said:


> ohoho, Danes here  i just went to toyota.dk to see how much did did you pay it and saw that for that money (if you took entry model) in HR you could buy Avensis with medium equipment package, or if you take discount which is valuable - Avensis diesel with lowest equipment. or exactly 2 Yarises with stronger engine and base equipment
> 
> and finally - i went to mercedes.dk to see the prices. so, the cheapest S-class costs cca 210.000€


If I would, I could easily by an Avensis or two, but I stick to my Yaris. By the way, those high car taxes gives us like say free hospitals, free visits to the doctor, free highways, some of the highest unimploeyment pays in the world and a lot more. So all in all its normal here in Denmark, something you obviously don´t understand, it has to do with high standard of living.


----------



## x-type

^^
don't understand me wrong, i know all that. i didn't wanna say that you cannot afford a larger car, nor that your system doesn't have its point. i am giving it one large :master:
i just wanted to highlight that because i knew that many people didn't know about such high taxes on new cars in DK (i was also shocked when i saw it first time)


----------



## AltinD

Stainless said:


> Doesn't America have stronger *pedestrian safety requirements*? I notice that American models have longer front bumpers (are these called fenders over there?). A slightly pointless safety rule as SUVs appear to be exempt.


Those longer bumpers are/were results of the lame *5 MPH *crash standarts


----------



## Tincap

AltinD said:


> Those longer bumpers are/were results of the lame *5 MPH *crash standarts


Lame indeed!

The US lowered these standards to 2.5 mph, a number of years ago, which left Canada out in the cold, regarding certain models. Most manufactures kept their standards to 5 mph, to meet the Canadian rules, which remained at 5 mph. However some did not, so cars such as the Mitsubishi Evo IX, Toyota MR-S and Pontiac GTO were not sold new in Canada. We couldn't even import them used, because of our 5 mph law. Canada has changed the laws since, matching the US 2.5 standards, so now we are seeing a few of these 'US imports' roaming our highways and byways.:happy:

On the flip side, the American 5 mph law has actually had a positive effect on global automotive design, IMHO. As designers tackled the challenges of incorporating these bumpers into their product, a new design language spread, even beyond those cars destined for the US market. Many cars, not meant for the US market, adopted the more integrated look of their competitors. I suppose, in the future, the same could be said about the new Euro pedestrian protection laws, but the jury is still out on that one...

~BG


----------



## Zagor666

Volkswagen Golf Tdi Sportline


----------



## Space Invader

That's the car i share with my sister :

Citroen C2 (2006) (found this one on google, but we have the same) :










Good car to drive and park in paris, but don't expect to win any race with.

I may drive my parent's one sometimes : 

Volkswagen Passat (2005) :










Good car too, apart from that we had a few technical problems with.


----------



## Sarepava

^^Zagor 666, that has got to be one of the most scenic petrol stations in the world you're filling up at there.


----------



## UD2

Chevy HHR


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Not bad I would get one but only with the 2.4.


----------



## poshbakerloo

Audi S4
My dream car and I drive it


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse

My car.. VW Passat 1996.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Zagor666 said:


> Volkswagen Golf Tdi Sportline


Mind sharing where this is?


----------



## ScraperDude

This is my 325i. I snapped this pic last week visiting the community I grew up in: 









I also drive a Jeep Cherokee Sport during the winter/off roading. It's my beater.


----------



## bogdymol

siamu maharaj said:


> Mind sharing where this is?


Austrian Alps maybe?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The 4th picture has a Subaru Legacy in the background.

Subaru = Switzerland


----------



## Muttie

I drive a Volvo s40 2006 model (sedan). No pictures, bought the car 2 months ago.


----------



## Zagor666

The first 3 are on the Road between Toplach/Dobbiaco and the Italian/Austrian Border,the 2 on the gas station are in Ulrichen/Switzerland and the last one is in Tröpolach/Austria :cheers:


----------



## koloite

My current car is a 2007 model Renault Espace 2.0 dCi. It's great for long distance traveling.


----------



## bogdymol

koloite said:


> My current car is a 2007 model Renault Espace 2.0 dCi. It's great for long distance traveling.


How many kids do you have?


----------



## Verso

More interesting question would be 'What car does your neighbour drive?'. 

Btw, the title couldn't be funnier. It should be 'What (better 'Which') car do you drive?'. I hope no one posts on SSC while driving. :shifty:


----------



## koloite

bogdymol said:


> How many kids do you have?


:lol: This is actually my third Espace. I got my first one in 2002. And my first (and so far only) child was born last November...
As I said: It's a great car for long distance driving. Comfortable, quiet, reasonably fast and the relatively high seat and the large windows gives you a very good overview.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Zagor666 said:


> The first 3 are on the Road between Toplach/Dobbiaco and the Italian/Austrian Border,the 2 on the gas station are in Ulrichen/Switzerland and the last one is in Tröpolach/Austria :cheers:


Thanks. And chriszwolle was correct!


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Verso said:


> More interesting question would be 'What car does your neighbour drive?'.
> 
> Btw, the title couldn't be funnier. It should be 'What (better 'Which') car do you drive?'. I hope no one posts on SSC while driving. :shifty:


"What car do you drive". "Which" is possible, but "what" sounds better.

But honestly I hadn't even noticed that.


----------



## Verso

The stress isn't on 'what', but on 'driving'.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Yeah, you're right on that account :lol:, but actually the Pennslyvanian who posted somewhere down this page is right


----------



## Attus

Toyota Corolla 1.4, 1999


----------



## emas22

Attus said:


> Toyota Corolla 1.4, 1999


Funny car. :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Never seen the sedan version of that model year in the Netherlands. I used to have a '94 Corolla Hatchback, I think it was one of the longest hatchbacks, it had a very long hood. I kind of liked that car, very decent for a (then) 12 year old car. Unfortunately I totaled it in France.


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> Never seen the sedan version of that model year in the Netherlands.


There are many of them in Hungary even now.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I've seen a good few of them in Portugal, in the UK I'm not so sure but I think so.


----------



## YU-AMC

Attus said:


> Toyota Corolla 1.4, 1999


It better be stick shift. I can just imagine 1.4L automatic.


----------



## KiwiRob

My wifes car, Volvo V70 R Design 2.4D










My car is a MINI Clubman Cooper D, about to be replaced by a MINI Countryman Cooper D, and my wifes BMW Msport 3 series, recently replaced by the Volvo










Another photo of the BMW, I loved this car but the wife wanted something bigger.










Before the BMW we had a Mercedes C Class Touring, this was badly damaged and replaced by the BMW.










with acident damage


----------



## snowdog

I'm still a student so don't have too much money for cars, but I currently have 2 cars:


1: My first car, '96 Volvo V40 2.0 ''exclusive'', probably going to sell it soon:










2: My car I plan to keep but still have some work to do, '97 Mitsubishi Galant 2.5 V6 ''elegance'' :











I also drive my dads cars once in a while:
2002 Citroen C5 break 2.0 (lpg), and 1993 Toyota Corolla 1.6 gli liftback.









My dads 2 cars with my only one (back then) in between


----------



## Squiggles

I started out driving a '94 Honda Civic hatchback, moved on up to a '98 Civic coupe, and then to a 2008 Civic sedan. All three are five-speed manuals (the way a car like that should be). I think you can all guess what my next car will be.


----------



## Shifty2k5

New family car!










Colour is gray though, and obviously with a swedish licenseplate 

And no, I'm not getting the RX450 because it's so god damn ugly.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Squiggles said:


> IAll three are five-speed manuals (the way a car like that should be).


Oh no, definitely not. Sixth gear is a bless, even in a compact car. It makes the 130km/h motorway cruise so much quieter and more peaceful...


----------



## Verso

^^ Totally agree, the 5th gear is noisy.


----------



## Penn's Woods

DanielFigFoz said:


> "What car do you drive". "Which" is possible, but "what" sounds better.
> 
> But honestly I hadn't even noticed that.


As a native speaker of English, I _had_ noticed that. Even though it's three in the morning. (Although it wouldn't necessarily mean that you're driving at this moment and should pull over if you're going to type.... could just mean that you're temporarily using a borrowed car or something - a friend who knows you don't own a car could ask you "What car are you driving these days?")

Anyhow, my answer is a 2002 Mitsubishi Lancer, bought from my Dad (at a really good price :-D ) when he became too sick (Parkinson's) to drive, and my mother broke her leg, so for a few months I needed to spend every weekend at their place doing their shopping and such. I didn't own a car - didn't need one until then - but the best way to manage the situation was to bring the car back to Philadelphia with me during the week. Since I actually like driving and exploring new places, and really missed that during my carless period, I talked them into selling me the car after my mother's leg got better (she has her own car). It's got over 110,000 miles on it and has - fingers crossed - treated me reasonably well. If I can get another year or two out of it and then be able to afford something nice, I'll be happy.


----------



## Penn's Woods

KiwiRob said:


> My wifes car, Volvo V70 R Design 2.4D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car is a MINI Clubman Cooper D, about to be replaced by a MINI Countryman Cooper D, and my wifes BMW Msport 3 series, recently replaced by the Volvo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another photo of the BMW, I loved this car but the wife wanted something bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the BMW we had a Mercedes C Class Touring, this was badly damaged and replaced by the BMW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with acident damage


I'm confused: you're in New Zealand but those are European plates, or...? (Not that it's any of my business, just curious.)


----------



## Zagor666

My first car,a good old opel kadett 1.3 sr,1980 :cheers:





i press the pedal to the metal in a peugeot 206


----------



## ChrisZwolle

My diesel car won't get above 4000 RPM in the highest gear... It just maxes out at 4000 RPM / 160 km/h.


----------



## Zagor666

That was a 2.0 sport,135 hp.I dont know how high can my golf go but my motorcycle goes 14.000 rpm :cheers:


----------



## He Named Thor

I-275westcoastfl said:


> The LH's were one of the best American cars of the 90's if it weren't for Diamler taking over Chrysler and running them into the ground with cost cuts and quality decline those cars might have done better. I have reconsidered getting an Aura since I am looking for a 4 cylinder now since we will likely be in the $4/gallon range. I've been looking at Mazda6, Chevy HHR, Ford Focus, etc. I might go look at a 2007 Hyundai Elantra tomorrow, honestly looks like one of the best economy cars for the price.


It is. I test drove one before I purchased the Taurus. Hyundai/Kia dealers tend to suck more than the usual car salesmen though.



> Exactly European cars in America don't always fair well. VW's are mostly crap here, avoid them entirely in NA, not worth it! Mercs are hit or miss, the quality has gone down over the years. It's funny BMW was mentioned their quality isn't that great either. Funny somebody compared material quality in a BMW that would last longer than an American car.
> 
> I've seen BMW's with more cracked, faded, etc leather then the supposed cheap leather in my Chrysler. Even more I've known people with newer BMW's that had transmission problems vs my Chrysler which is known for having a poor transmission.


Expensive transmissions too. I think it has to do with the longitudinal engine placement, which made no sense at all on a FWD car platform. 



> They are pretty reliable cars, I remember one of the engines being known for reliability I think it was the 3.0, not sure.


Both engines in the Gen 4 (2000-2007) were 3.0's. The one you are thinking of is the 12-valve OHV "Vulcan" engine, the other is the 24-valve DOHC Duratec. The Duratec is fairly reliable too. The SHO's Yamaha-built V6 and V8's were the real problematic Taurus engines, though the 3.8L "Essex" in the older ones weren't great. 

Curiously, Ford equipped the '04-'07 Taurus (including mine) with taillight housings made for amber turn signals. There's a separate section with the reflectors and a clear cover. However, Ford never used it. It is empty on all of the Taurus's. Everything is there, they just didn't cut out a hole and stick a bulb in there. 

It's a fairly popular mod to add. I will likely do it. I agree that it should be required on all cars.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Re Volkswagens: your mileage may vary, as they say.

My mother, my brother and I have owned at least four Volkwagens between us, going back to 1985, and not had much trouble. (My brother was recently complaining about having been "left stranded" by his, but it's well over ten years old and I'd guess it's got over 200,000 miles and he said nothing like that had ever happened before.)

When the time comes to replace my current car, I'll start by looking at VWs and BMWs, depending what I can afford.

My favorite American car in recent memory - just because it's gorgeous - is the Thunderbird of the early 2000s. Don't know why they stopped making it.


----------



## He Named Thor

Penn's Woods said:


> Re Volkswagens: your mileage may vary, as they say.
> 
> My mother, my brother and I have owned at least four Volkwagens between us, going back to 1985, and not had much trouble. (My brother was recently complaining about having been "left stranded" by his, but it's well over ten years old and I'd guess it's got over 200,000 miles and he said nothing like that had ever happened before.)
> 
> When the time comes to replace my current car, I'll start by looking at VWs and BMWs, depending what I can afford.
> 
> My favorite American car in recent memory - just because it's gorgeous - is the Thunderbird of the early 2000s. Don't know why they stopped making it.


I really would love a Jetta. A MKIV preferably. They have issues though. 

Once I test drove one that gave me a good laugh. After we had pulled back into the lot and I had gotten out, I stood outside the car waiting for the salesperson to exit the car. I heard her tapping on the window, so I walked around to the passenger side and opened the door. The door handle inside the car had fallen off when she tried to open it!:lol:

Add this to the fact that only one electric window worked and you can imagine that I didn't go for it. The car was 6 years old at the time. 

Actually, the reason I went for the Taurus, in addition to the low insurance rate, was that it feels quite similar to the VW's I've driven. It has a solid, almost heavy feel to it, but it doesn't flop about like a rowboat (*cough* Impala *cough*) through curves.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Volkswagens are considered sturdy and reliable cars in the Netherlands. Volkswagen vehicles are almost always more expensive than similar vehicles of other brands.


----------



## stone

I live in beijing. I drive a BMW. The engine rocks, but it's sad that there's always traffic jam in beijing


----------



## cornel001

My car 5 years ago when it was still shiny and almost new.


----------



## ipohboy

my baby


----------



## ipohboy

look what i found... pretty... well, overkill O.O"


----------



## He Named Thor

cornel001 said:


> My car 5 years ago when it was still shiny and almost new.


I don't know why, but I like those lower trim levels with the black plastic on most cars better. Including yours. Very nice. 

I guess it's my hatred of the chrome being piled on.


----------



## superchan7

My currently daily driver and only car, a 2008 Cayman (love it):










I used to have a 2001 VW Passat 2.8 as my daily driver. Interior build quality is amazing for a non-luxury car, but the electronics and engine build quality are not too consistent. Light bulbs burn out ALL THE TIME, engine and radiator leaks, a maintenance nightmare.


----------



## strandeed

YU-AMC said:


> My car
> 
> 
> 2000 Toyota LS400, 4.0L.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to sell this one and get the LS460 by 2012.


I drive one myself... great cars


----------



## YU-AMC

strandeed said:


> I drive one myself... great cars


The best part about it is that it is a smooth ride.


----------



## xistracinho

I haven't pics of my cars, but they like (model and colors) this...

I have a '11 Nissan Tiida (Versa) Sedan:










'97 Peugeot 405:










And a '77 Buggy Toy:









(the mine haven't the Spider Man :lol: )

I want to sell the Buggy and Peugeot 405 and buy a Land Rover Defender this year or in 2012:










The cars are very expensive in Brazil...  :bash:
I want the american or european prices in brazilian cars... Chevrolet Camaro SS (V8), MSRP in USA: US$30.900. In Brazil: US$117.200. I want a Porsche, Ferrari, Maybach, Aston Martin, Rolls-Royce...  :lol: :bleep: :mad2:


----------



## nerdly_dood

superchan7 said:


> My currently daily driver and only car, a *fucking Porsche*


you must be rich or something o_o



He Named Thor said:


> Both engines in the Gen 4 (2000-2007) were 3.0's. The one you are thinking of is the 12-valve OHV "Vulcan" engine, the other is the 24-valve DOHC Duratec. The Duratec is fairly reliable too. The SHO's Yamaha-built V6 and V8's were the real problematic Taurus engines, though the 3.8L "Essex" in the older ones weren't great.
> 
> Curiously, Ford equipped the '04-'07 Taurus (including mine) with taillight housings made for amber turn signals. There's a separate section with the reflectors and a clear cover. However, Ford never used it. It is empty on all of the Taurus's. Everything is there, they just didn't cut out a hole and stick a bulb in there.
> 
> It's a fairly popular mod to add. I will likely do it. I agree that it should be required on all cars.


The same engines were available in the 1999 Taurus, plus you could get the SHO with a small V8. Mine's got the Vulcan as well.

I really loathe any part of a light housing that isn't actually doing something, so that empty light section in the Gen4 Taurus always bugs me. The 
Gen3 was originally offered with amber rear turn signals, but later models had red ones instead, which looks much better IMO although they could 
have rearranged the taillights and still used amber in back while still looking nice.








(I keep the bike rack stored in the trunk, I haven't had it attached since I left home to go to college)


----------



## superchan7

nerdly_dood said:


> you must be rich or something o_o


I'm just "something" :lol:

People who "like nice cars and sports cars too" will end up with models like BMW 3/5 series. People who really have a passion for sports cars will give up some practicality and get something more focused and unique. Of course, if you're rich, you could just get all of them.

What I've learned is that there's a big difference between admiring sports cars and really wanting one. :cheers:


----------



## KiwiGuy

He Named Thor said:


> I really would love a Jetta. A MKIV preferably. They have issues though.
> 
> Once I test drove one that gave me a good laugh. After we had pulled back into the lot and I had gotten out, I stood outside the car waiting for the salesperson to exit the car. I heard her tapping on the window, so I walked around to the passenger side and opened the door. The door handle inside the car had fallen off when she tried to open it!:lol:
> 
> Add this to the fact that only one electric window worked and you can imagine that I didn't go for it. The car was 6 years old at the time.
> 
> Actually, the reason I went for the Taurus, in addition to the low insurance rate, was that it feels quite similar to the VW's I've driven. It has a solid, almost heavy feel to it, but it doesn't flop about like a rowboat (*cough* Impala *cough*) through curves.


That's probably because that Volkswagen was built in Mexico, not Germany or wherever else.


----------



## MatuARG

I don't have a car but i want to drive my friend's car one like this one(not this bout the same model)

IKA- Torino 380W 1971


----------



## Marbur66

Mine










2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT Turbo. Small engine and good on gas, but can go when you hit the throttle hard. Six-speed automatic is surprising for this price segment, and so is the quality of all the interior fittings. Fells like a bigger, more expensive car than it is. So far so good.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^ I like that car, there are some cars in NA that I wish that I saw more often here, although we do get the Cruze I think.


----------



## Falusi

I drive my parent's car:
2005 Mitshubishi Colt 1.1l engine


My fuel consumption record(I could have made it lower but I reached a traffic jam...)

It's NOT a diesel but a petrol car!


----------



## x-type

x20 said:


> I drive a very, very, very old Peugeot 205. I did not make any photos, so there is one image found in the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking to get a Suzuki Swift.


beside Renault 5, Peugeot 205 is for me one of the coolest cars ever! i don't know why, but they have kind of carisma


----------



## Marbur66

DanielFigFoz said:


> ^^ I like that car, there are some cars in NA that I wish that I saw more often here, although we do get the Cruze I think.


The Cruze has been sold all-over the planet before it even came to NA. Europe and Australia for sure.....under different badging I think.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

urbanlover said:


> The V6 very good too I can usually get a little over 30 on the highway and pretty quick too 0-60 around 6.5


The 3.6L is one of GM's best engines.




Marbur66 said:


> The Cruze has been sold all-over the planet before it even came to NA. Europe and Australia for sure.....under different badging I think.


North America is behind when it comes to cars, we are sold watered down versions that the same car in Europe or Asia comes equipped with better things. Like my Mazda6 for example has the fuel consumption info disabled and no AWD option like all do in NA but in Europe they have all that there. Almost all the new GM cars are Opel based and Ford has much nicer cars outside of the US. It's pathetic that a car crazy country like the US has worse cars than most of the world.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Marbur66 said:


> The Cruze has been sold all-over the planet before it even came to NA. Europe and Australia for sure.....under different badging I think.


Is it the Epica here? It's pretty rare anyway


----------



## Marbur66

DanielFigFoz said:


> Is it the Epica here? It's pretty rare anyway


I think it's sold as an Opel in Europe, but I'm not sure. I know it's sold as a Holden Cruze in Australia and as a Daewoo in Korea.


----------



## TheFlyPL

In Poland it's simply Chevrolet Cruze.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I checked it, here it is the Chevrolet Cruze and the Epica's are something else.

Anyway, no cars are sold as Opel in the UK


----------



## zvir

*this is my subaru B4 2000 AWD*

This pic takan near EILAT in the red sea , while going to the winter sailing competition.
this car has more than 330000 km. original engine, gear , etc.
It runs on LPG , and soon Israel will have lots of CNG ...
recently changed the clutch to a WRX plate. 
This car will last and last ......


----------



## Zagor666

That´s me(age 3) on my uncle´s brand new Zastava 750 :cheers:


----------



## LtBk

I-275westcoastfl said:


> The 3.6L is one of GM's best engines.
> 
> 
> 
> North America is behind when it comes to cars, we are sold watered down versions that the same car in Europe or Asia comes equipped with better things. Like my Mazda6 for example has the fuel consumption info disabled and no AWD option like all do in NA but in Europe they have all that there. Almost all the new GM cars are Opel based and Ford has much nicer cars outside of the US. It's pathetic that a car crazy country like the US has worse cars than most of the world.


I don't really understand why Mazda would disable something like fuel consumption info.


----------



## KiwiRob

Marbur66 said:


> I think it's sold as an Opel in Europe, but I'm not sure. I know it's sold as a Holden Cruze in Australia and as a Daewoo in Korea.


No it's a Chevy Cruze in Europe. I think it's daft the GM has two brands in Europe, three if you count Vauxhall (all rebadged Opels). I don't see the point in Chevy being here.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

In the UK Chevrolets have a very different image than Vauxhalls, and are seen as being more luxurious


----------



## BND

In Hungary Chevrolet is positioned under Opel. I think GM wants Chevrolet to compete with Skoda, and Opel with VW.


----------



## masterchivas

I drive a Suzuki Sidekick 97...


----------



## nerdly_dood

DanielFigFoz said:


> In the UK Chevrolets are seen as being more luxurious


:hilarious


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

LtBk said:


> I don't really understand why Mazda would disable something like fuel consumption info.


Me either.. I don't understand why they cut the things they do with cars in North America..


----------



## Marbur66

nerdly_dood said:


> :hilarious


I know...I laughed too. :lol:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Yeah, it's the grass is greener on the other side thing


----------



## KiwiRob

DanielFigFoz said:


> In the UK Chevrolets have a very different image than Vauxhalls, and are seen as being more luxurious


Other way round, they are the cheap and nasty models to combat the Koreans.


----------



## themoreurban

This car is not mine but my car looks just like this..










2007 Saturn Ion Quad Coupe.

I sometimes drive my little brothers 2004 Ford Taurus. 

Trading my car in next year don't know what I want though!


----------



## Sarepava

> In the UK Chevrolets have a very different image than Vauxhalls, and are seen as being more luxurious


This might have been true ten years ago, but Vauxhall/Opel have gone very up-market recently because of all the entry-level Koreans now on sale. Even the little Corsa looks like it could be designed by Audi or Merc nowadays. Also, most car-savvy people know that 'Chevrolets' were being sold as Daewoos only about five years ago, and they're nothing like as powerful or well-equipped as the North American versions.

Anyway, to answer the thread title: My faithful but elderly '99 Vauxhall Corsa (1.7L Diesel, red which went a bit pink in the sunlight, 60+mpg and pretty much unbreakable due to having such simple mechanics) has just been exchanged for an '08 Renault Mégane 'Sport Tourer' (ie station wagon), 1.6L 110bhp petrol, in a lovely gloss black. Can't quite match the Corsa's fuel consumption but will do 45mpg if driven carefully, and is infinitely more comfortable and better-equipped. Also a _HUGE_ luggage space.

Apologies for the lack of photos of either car - the only ones I have of the Corsa it's covered in snow, and it's too dark to nip outside and snap the Meg.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I don't mean the ex-Daewoos, I mean the proper ones.


----------



## Sarepava

DanielFigFoz said:


> I don't mean the ex-Daewoos, I mean the proper ones.


Apart from the Corvette, not available except as imports, but I would guess that they are held in reasonable esteem as they are seen as the archetypal 'American' car (as in "Drove ma' Chevvy to the levy"). We mostly see them being driven at high speed in US movies, particularly the Impala as a police car. The 'Vette is considered fun to go fast and pose in but not possessing the track performance of European sports models.


----------



## caco

Chevrolet Classic 2008:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Looks like the sedan version of the Opel Corsa. Never seen the sedan version in Europe though, it might be a GM-only version.


----------



## Sarepava

The old Corsa A, which was sold as the Nova in the UK, came in 2-door and 4-door saloon versions (my parents had one) but this was discontinued when the Corsa B (the one above, which is the same stye as the one I've just sold) was introduced in the 1990s. I think there was/is also a Corsa station wagon available in Latin America and Asia. Europeans, especially British buyers, generally prefer 5-door hatches to small saloons, as they offer a more flexible luggage space and a slightly better power-to-weight ratio.

Also, if that Chevvy is from 2008, you're some way behind Europe in the model versions. That style of Corsa/Classic was not sold after about 2001 in Europe, and by 2008 we had already gone through a facelifted version of the next one to a much bigger third version of the car.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Yeah the Corsa A/Nova came as a saloon in Europe, and there are way more saloons in the UK than in Portugal


----------



## caco

ChrisZwolle said:


> Looks like the sedan version of the Opel Corsa. Never seen the sedan version in Europe though, it might be a GM-only version.


*Wagon Corsa (1997)*









*Pickup Corsa (1995*)









*Classic 2011:*


----------



## bogdymol

caco said:


> *Classic 2011:*


Opel Corsa 2011:


----------



## KiwiRob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Looks like the sedan version of the Opel Corsa. Never seen the sedan version in Europe though, it might be a GM-only version.


They sold them in Russia.

My new MINI.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've always seen Mini more as a lifestyle than practicality. I mean, there are dozens of models on the market equally practical as the Mini but usually cheaper. The Mini has an additional style to it most subcompacts / supermini's do not have.


----------



## zivan56

2008 Mitsubishi Outlander 3.0L V6/6 speed auto 4WD.


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> I mean, there are dozens of models on the market equally practical as the Mini but usually cheaper.


Are you sure? There are many models similar to Mini, but their engines are usually much smaller and less powerful, AFAIK.


----------



## TheFlyPL

bogdymol said:


> Opel Corsa 2011:


What is more in Europe we had one more between those:


----------



## KiwiRob

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've always seen Mini more as a lifestyle than practicality. I mean, there are dozens of models on the market equally practical as the Mini but usually cheaper. The Mini has an additional style to it most subcompacts / supermini's do not have.


This is a practical MINI, it's pretty much the same size as a Golf 6, drives better and didn't cost much more. Besdies where I live everyone drives a Golf, I don't like following the herd.


----------



## Spookvlieger

This:
My first car. Deawoo Lanos, 11years old, same paint as in the picture, other rims
If I put the pedal to the metal I only make 140km/h tops :lol:









http://imganuncios.mitula.net/daewoo_lanos_1_5_se_met_stuurbekrachteging_1998_93383077183397258.jpg


----------



## wkiehl101

These days I drive a 2011 Nissan Versa. Automatic transmission, no electric windows or locks, four door. Pleased with the sound system. I'm just wondering how it will do in the winter as it's a small car. I may be resorting to my 1994 Buick Century which is in the process of being rejuvenated.


----------



## Japinta

1993 Mercedes W124 200D

Extremely slow and extremely reliable. He has never let me down.


----------



## Szatek

ChrisZwolle said:


> Now this is a brutal car tank. It was spotted recently by a Dutch forumer, but these models are only sold in Russia. (in Europe). It's an Inifiniti QX56.


Haha Recently I saw one of these in my small pleasant town in Poland. Obviously it had Russian number plates which made it even more extraordinary.


----------



## UD2

i got one of these

Chevy HHR, a pretty nimble and fun to drive little thing. I got it with a manual transmission too, which is simply a delight.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

^^I was considering the same car before I got mine.


----------



## vladanng

toyota avensis 2003 sedan


----------



## FM 2258

2004 Nissan Sentra 1.8S. Got it last month for $5000, 91,000 miles, great on gas and does 90mph easily. 










I also got new struts and had to order floor mats for it. Lovely car, surprisingly lots of room for the front occupants.


----------



## Rapter

Finally, I've got my first car:

2003 BMW E46, 150 BHP 2.0 turbodiesel engine, fuel economy is quite good (not that good in urban zone, but perfect on motorways) before this I used to drive my mom's Toyota Yaris, and after I got this, I couldn't get over how fast this car was, the only problem for me having this car, is that insurance costs me €1,500 a year (as 2nd driver, I'm only 19, if I was a first driver, it'd cost me over €3,000) and €620/yr road tax, but she's worth it though 






































And a bonus picture with me


----------



## Professor L Gee

^^
Nice car, man. Although I like the E90, the E46 is still the best-looking 3 Series sedan IMO.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I love the Irish number plates, the 3648th car registered in County Monaghan in 2003, so simple!


----------



## Rapter

Professor L Gee said:


> ^^
> Nice car, man. Although I like the E90, the E46 is still the best-looking 3 Series sedan IMO.


Thanks  I like E90 aswell, but I couldn't afford that


----------



## bigmishu

my new baby: Peugeot 207 1,6Hdi, 90 Hp


IMG_0629 by OMC_RO, on Flickr


IMG_0642 by OMC_RO, on Flickr


IMG_0645 by OMC_RO, on Flickr


----------



## x-type

^^
where is that? i wanna go there!


----------



## bigmishu

x-type said:


> ^^
> where is that? i wanna go there!



It`s on Transfagarasan Road, beetwen Curtea de Arges an Sibiu.


IMG_6752 by OMC_RO, on Flickr


IMG_0657 by OMC_RO, on Flickr


IMG_0656 by OMC_RO, on Flickr


IMG_0643 by OMC_RO, on Flickr


IMG_6766 by OMC_RO, on Flickr


----------



## hofburg

yes, the famous topgear route.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

So awesome!


----------



## Tincap

hofburg said:


> yes, the famous topgear route.


As soon as I saw those pix, I was about to say!

http://vimeo.com/8010978

Looks like a fantastic piece of road!

~BG


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Beautiful show!

8010978


----------



## Tincap

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Beautiful show!


It is a great episode, but the poster of the video took liberty, with his/her own editing.

The complete show is Episode 1, Season 14 of Top Gear, which can be found anywhere amongst the internets...

~BG


----------



## Blackraven

My neighbor has one of these in his garage


















































































































































































Man, I'd really want to own and drive this thing someday. A truly premium van/MPV/people-mover 

Btw, if you have been to Hong Kong, Macau or even Guangdong, China , then you will see crap tons of these EVERYWHERE. Hehe it's like they worship these kinds of cars over there.  :nuts: :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Tincap

Blackraven said:


> My neighbor has one of these in his garage
> 
> Btw, if you have been to Hong Kong, Macau or even Guangdong, China , then you will see crap tons of these EVERYWHERE. Hehe it's like they worship these kinds of cars over there.  :nuts: :lol: :cheers:


Yes, I was rather surprised, during my trip to Hong Kong, to see these big MPVs all over the place. One of them, the Nissan Elgrand is now the basis for the new Quest, here in North America. It stands out amongst the other MPVs here, as it appears rather tall and narrow compared to the competition (including Toyota's offering here, the Sienna).

~BG


----------



## Escher

This is my brave partner:

*Chevrolet Omega CD 2008 V6 3.6*


----------



## KiwiRob

I didn't know GM Australia was exporting Commodores to Brazil.


----------



## Verso

^^ It's similar indeed. Once I drove a Holden Commodore. Nice car.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Wow wish we had that here.


----------



## x-type

that thing would be nicely accepted also in Europe.


----------



## KiwiRob

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Wow wish we had that here.


You did, it was called the Pontiac G8.


----------



## KiwiRob

x-type said:


> that thing would be nicely accepted also in Europe.


By who? Opel stopped selling the Senator because people didn't want them anymore. It's a large car which is vastly inferior to other large cars already on sale in Europe, it doesn't come with a diesel engine, it needs at the very minimum a v6 to get it moving, if folks want a big rwd car they are much better off buying a 520D or 220E.


----------



## TheFlyPL

KiwiRob said:


> By who? Opel stopped selling the Senator because people didn't want them anymore. It's a large car which is vastly inferior to other large cars already on sale in Europe, it doesn't come with a diesel engine, it needs at the very minimum a v6 to get it moving, if folks want a big rwd car they are much better off buying a 520D or 220E.


Ha but when they stopped selling Senator, they start seling new Omega which was bigger that old one. That was why they stopped producing Sentar (who would buy older model in similar size than new one).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you want to make it in Europe with larger cars you have to offer at least a diesel version too. Unless you're targeting at the super-rich who don't care about a V6 engine in combination with € 1,70 / $ 9 gasoline prices. 

In the United States close to nobody drives a diesel car. However in Europe it's very popular (depending on the tax situation) because diesel engines are much more fuel efficient and they have better towing power without requiring a 3.0 + engine. 

I found these statistics about diesel popularity (percentage of total car fleet on diesel):

Luxembourg: 75%
Belgium: 75%
Norway: 74%
Spain: 71%
France: 71%
Portugal: 65%
Sweden: 49%
Italy: 45%
United Kingdom: 45%
Germany: 41%

But it depends on the tax structure. For example, the diesel price in the Netherlands is one of the lowest in western Europe, but road and car taxes are very high. Diesel cars are more expensive to purchase, and the road tax can easily be 2 or 3 times higher than gasoline, which means it's only attractive if you drive a lease car or make a lot of kilometers per year. The Dutch diesel share is only 18% for this reason.


----------



## Escher

Here in Brazil diesel is only available to SUV's, trucks and buses. Since the diesel is subsidized by the government, the law requires the vehicle to have a 4x4 with reduction gear. Very sad to see on the road trucks filled with diesel autos made in Brazil going to other Mercosul countries where they are widely available.


----------



## BND

^^ in Brazil much more cars run on ethanol than in Europe, this may be a reason. Anyway such large but non-premium sedans like Opel Omega have disappeared from the European market, only Renault is trying with Latitude (which is a Sout-Korean Samsung car actually), but they are available in Russia for example (like Toyota Camry).


----------



## x-type

KiwiRob said:


> By who? Opel stopped selling the Senator because people didn't want them anymore. It's a large car which is vastly inferior to other large cars already on sale in Europe, it doesn't come with a diesel engine, it needs at the very minimum a v6 to get it moving, if folks want a big rwd car they are much better off buying a 520D or 220E.


Diesel engine would be the easiest thing in this story. GM has its diesel engines, and they can always borrow from some other alliance their engine. dunno, Mitsubishi uses VW's diesels in some models, Ford uses PSA's, finally Opel uses Alfa Romeo's and Fiat's diesel engines.

large? it is 489 cm long. somewhere between middle and higher middle class (D and E segment). not too much for Europe. if it would be sold as Opel Omega, could have nice success. as Chevrolet Omega not that much.


----------



## AltinD

KiwiRob said:


> By who? Opel stopped selling the Senator because people didn't want them anymore. It's a large car which is vastly inferior to other large cars already on sale in Europe, it doesn't come with a diesel engine, it needs at the very minimum a v6 to get it moving, if folks want a big rwd car they are much better off buying a 520D or 220E.


Actually they sold the HSV as Opel/Vauxall VXR8 in 2008 ... they are even bringing the car back next year


----------



## Desertstorm

G'day all, first post...

This is my car, a 1999 Ford Falcon wagon. 215 horsepower , 4.1 liter V6 and is 5.077m long. Had it converted to LPG, cost less that $10 per 100km to run. Cost about $3000, plus another $1300 for the LPG conversion which was my decision. Not even $30 for a full tank..... as opposed to $70-80 for petrol!


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Welcome!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

LPG is interesting in the Netherlands too, because it's only half the price of gasoline, and nowadays the consumption isn't much higher than gasoline anymore. However, the annual car taxes on LPG-powered cars in the Netherlands are very high (to prevent too much people taking advantage of this cleaner fuel). For instance the annual road tax for an LPG-powered car is close to € 1000 while similar petrol-powered cars have to pay € 600. Diesel is twice that (about € 1200 per year).


----------



## LtBk

I don't understand why diesel taxes are higher in the Netherlands compared to it's neighbors?


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Welcome!


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> LPG is interesting in the Netherlands too, because it's only half the price of gasoline, and nowadays the consumption isn't much higher than gasoline anymore. However, the annual car taxes on LPG-powered cars in the Netherlands are very high (to prevent too much people taking advantage of this cleaner fuel). For instance the annual road tax for an LPG-powered car is close to € 1000 while similar petrol-powered cars have to pay € 600. Diesel is twice that (about € 1200 per year).


[shakes head....]


----------



## ChrisZwolle

LtBk said:


> I don't understand why diesel taxes are higher in the Netherlands compared to it's neighbors?


The Netherlands is a country that benefits incredibly from transportation. We supply large parts of Europe through the port of Rotterdam and other mainports. Hence, to stimulate the transportation sector, diesel prices are lower than gasoline, in fact, they are among the lowest in western Europe, while the gasoline prices are the highest in Europe. (sometimes gas is more expensive in Norway, depending on exchange rate). However, the government would lose a lot of tax revenue if diesel cars have the same tax as gasoline-powered cars, so the road tax for diesel-powered cars is generally double that of gasoline cars. Which means it's only profitable to drive a diesel car if you exceed 20 - 30 k kilometers per year. Only 18% of the Dutch car fleet runs on diesel, while this is up to 70 - 80% in Belgium, France or Spain.

If you have a 2.0 L diesel car weighing 1300 kg in the Netherlands, you'll pay about € 1250 per year in road tax. In Germany, a similar diesel car would cost about € 200 per year. Hence, the Dutch diesel-car road tax is 6 times higher than in Germany.


----------



## German Standard

Only one car is known around the world to be THE sportscar.

The 911....

Luckily i have one 











The first Beetle were produced in that garages in the back at the Porsche Villa in Stuttgart.


----------



## Burden

Although I dont own this, I'm just curious as to what people think - I've been to many countries around the world and I reckon Australia and New Zealand genuinely have the 

most intermediating Police cars compared to say America or even the UK. Thoughts? 

Also are they phasing out the Crown Vic's out in America? There so dated and ugly

Check out the sound of these V8's pursuing someone for failing to meet the RBT (Random Breath Tests) Awesome: http://www.flickr.com/photos/special-fx/4208132777/ & http://www.flickr.com/photos/special-fx/4546710141/, http://www.flickr.com/photos/special-fx/4313477602/










Australia:














































QLD Undercover Police:





































Highway Patrol





































America & Canada:





































UK:





































New Zealand:


----------



## the_sage

Tincap said:


> The Maloo was also sold in the UK. Holdens (were) are also sold in South Africa, Brasil, the Gulf states, as Chevrolets, in China as Buicks and South Korea as Daewoos. I've seen an old LHD HK series Holden, on the road in Greece.
> 
> Mean while, here in North America, the Holden Monaro was sold in the US (but not Canada), as the Pontiac GTO. Later the Commodore was sold, both in the US and Canada, as the Pontiac G8. The Maloo was to be sold here, but Pontiac disappeared, when GM went bankrupt, so the Maloo did not make it to our shores.
> 
> Holden have since returned to North America, but (for the time being) only with the Caprice, being sold as the Chevrolet Caprice PPV, for police departments only. However, several of these Chevrolet Caprices have already found there way into civilian hands, brand new, from the dealer. The Commodore is rumoured to return as a Chevrolet, which would be a welcome addition here, IMHO.
> 
> ~BG


Yes it's too bad about gm ditching the Pontiac g8, much better car then the Chevrolet Malibu or impala. Do you know if it was sold with a manual transmission?


----------



## KiwiRob

Burden said:


> And its a *2003 VY Holden (Chevrolet) Commodore S pack* - exclusive only to Australia really.


And was the car used by the NZ Highway Patrol, pretty common in NZ.


----------



## Tincap

the_sage said:


> Yes it's too bad about gm ditching the Pontiac g8, much better car then the Chevrolet Malibu or impala. Do you know if it was sold with a manual transmission?


Yes, the G8 was sold with a manual...but, only in the US. The manual, a 6-speed Tremec, was available with the 415hp 6.2L LS3 powered GXP version, but that is a rare bird!

BTW...Gananoque? We know the Tim Horton's there well, visiting it everytime we make a run down the Parkway. 

~BG


----------



## Tincap

Burden said:


> Also are they phasing out the Crown Vic's out in America? There so dated and ugly


Ford has wrapped up production of the Crown Vic, about a week or two ago. Ugly and dated yes, but the cops love 'em, because they a large and tough. 

I know folks within the OPP (Ontario Provincial Police) and indications are that they maybe going for the Taurus...which given its FWD and V6, is a questionable move for the heavy, rural work which these cars will often see. Besides the current Crown Vics, the OPP also uses the Chevy Tahoe (with mixed reviews, they like the size, but not the handling and turning circles) and Dodge Charger (too small, 3/4 rear vision too restricted, requires far more servicing than the Vics or Tahoes).

Here's the police version of the Taurus and the new Explorer (which may also be too brittle for police use).



















~BG


----------



## the_sage

Tincap said:


> Yes, the G8 was sold with a manual...but, only in the US. The manual, a 6-speed Tremec, was available with the 415hp 6.2L LS3 powered GXP version, but that is a rare bird!
> 
> BTW...Gananoque? We know the Tim Horton's there well, visiting it everytime we make a run down the Parkway.
> 
> ~BG


I might have a look at one once my current lease expires.

B.t.w. Next time try the socialist pig downtown for coffee!

I Actually think the crown Vic looks the part as a police cruiser, I'll be sad to see it go.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

The Crown Vic isn't about looks, its about being cheap and reliable which it was! I liked it because aside from Taxi's very rarely did you see civilian Crown Vics so it was easy to spot police cars. I think the Dodge Charger Police Car is the most intimidating police car around.

I got my first and only ticket by one of these, needless to say with its 5.7L V8. I had no chance with my 3.2L V6 at the time.










The new one looks even more badass.


----------



## Burden

I reckon the Aussie versions are allot more badass and intermediating  



















I too have been pulled over by one of these and because it wasn't your average cop car, it being decked out with all the latest gizzmo's and decals, it gets your heart racing when they shine the big flood light upon your car.










Are the police Chevrolet Caprice's common over there now? There a nice looking car imo.

Vastly different to america then, Its increasingly hard to tell what is a undercover cop in Australia now and what isnt, Check out some of them:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

I'm glad that most of the time Police departments stick to Ford Crown Vic, Chevy Impala, and Dodge Chargers. I would never guess a VW Golf GTI or those other civilian cars would be police cars, would suck because I'd probably get pulled over lol.


----------



## the_sage

Burden said:


> I reckon the Aussie versions are allot more badass and intermediating
> 
> I too have been pulled over by one of these and because it wasn't your average cop car, it being decked out with all the latest gizzmo's and decals, it gets your heart racing when they shine the big flood light upon your car.
> 
> Are the police Chevrolet Caprice's common over there now? There a nice looking car imo.
> 
> Vastly different to america then, Its increasingly hard to tell what is a undercover cop in Australia now and what isnt, Check out some of them:


Yes most undercover cop cars here are simply all black or all white crown vics, In fact a lot of the time you can still make out the police markings which have simply been covered over with spray paint from when they were regular police cars!


----------



## Professor L Gee

Burden said:


> Are the police Chevrolet Caprice's common over there now? There a nice looking car imo.


I don't think that 1000 have sold here since they were introduced.
I'll tell you what though... since the Caprice isn't available for retail sale, they will be insanely easy to spot as police cars.


----------



## Urban Legend

I own 1992 Subaru Legacy 1.8










And a car from work Skoda Octavia 1.9 Diesel.


----------



## NordikNerd

A car I used to drive 3 years ago




























Not a car you see everyday, not even in sweden^^


----------



## Tincap

^^^ SAAB 96...they were awesome! Poor SAAB these days, on the brink of oblivion...

~BG


----------



## Tincap

Urban Legend said:


> I own 1992 Subaru Legacy 1.8


The Subies and Mazdas seem to be very popular, amongst the Japanese imports in Israel.

It's been so long since I've been, but...*sigh*... I do miss Israel.

~BG


----------



## BND

NordikNerd said:


> A car I used to drive 3 years ago


cool, great car! kay:


----------



## TheCat

Tincap said:


> The Subies and Mazdas seem to be very popular, amongst the Japanese imports in Israel.
> 
> It's been so long since I've been, but...*sigh*... I do miss Israel.
> 
> ~BG


Everywhere you look in Israel you find Mazda 3's  Subaru was popular a long time ago, but not totally sure about now.


----------



## Tincap

TheCat said:


> Everywhere you look in Israel you find Mazda 3's  Subaru was popular a long time ago, but not totally sure about now.


I was part of that 'long time ago' ('78/'79) era, when the Subies were quite popular . As for the Mazda3, even the Israeli police use them, eh? There must be some evenly matched car chases, with so many Mazda3s around. :lol:

I served as a UN peace keeper (part of the Canadian contingent of UNEFII), being a young lad at the time. I still have fond memories of our frequent trips to Israel, during my 2 tours to the Middle East. Although I've travelled and worked abroad since, I've yet to revisit Israel. 

~BG


----------



## Chilio

I drive an 1994 Opel Astra 1.7 Diesel sedan (family car of my wife that her father bought brand new) and also a moped 1996 Yamaha BWs 50 cc
Same color and model:









I have owned before (bought second/third hand) and drove (in chronological order, given the years I was owner):
1980 Lada 2101 (Zhiguli) 1.2 petrol (1999-2001)
1982 VW Passat 1.6 petrol (2001-2002)
1987 Renault 5 1.4 petrol (2002-2008)
I also have driven for my job:
1998 Mitsubishi Pajero 2800 intercooler diesel (for about 2 years, really good in offroad tasks)
1996 Nissan Patrol
2008 Renault Kangoo 1.6 petrol
2010 Renautl Kangoo 1.5 dci


----------



## vladanng

Verso said:


> Why are you named after a Slovenian plane-maker?


and why are u named verso?  i wonder, are u driving toyota or? cause i drive avensis and i respect everybody who drive toyota!


----------



## Verso

pipistrel said:


> Because I like Pipistrel planes and powered gliders. I am in contact with them every day.


Cool. 



vladanng said:


> and why are u named verso?  i wonder, are u driving toyota or? cause i drive avensis and i respect everybody who drive toyota!


No, I drive Peugeot 407, but when I was registering back in 2006, I thought of Toyota Avensis Verso (for whatever reason), so I named myself Verso. :lol:


----------



## Zagor666

I found a few Pictures from my very first Car,a 1980 Opel Kadett :cheers:


----------



## bigmishu

speaking about first car...this what I owned :cheers:



SA400005 by bigmishu, on Flickr



SA400001 by bigmishu, on Flickrkr


----------



## bogdymol

After I got my licence I drove a Dacia SupeRNova (1.4 l petrol engine):


----------



## Vienna21

My (first) car. A Daihatsu Sirion 1.3 Automatic (Toyota Passo in Japan). A very reliable car, very spacy inside. I love this car.


----------



## HMMS

The first car I drove, a 1980 Fiat Panorama !!!!!!!!!!!
It was the model of the Fiat 147 station wagon, made in Brazil.


----------



## Chilio

here's my old buddy (shot two weeks ago) that will turn 18 yo this summer but still serves me well  But we gonna change it soon, as with a small kid we have more needs now.


----------



## HS

I drive 2005 Fiat Stilo almost identical to this one (I don't have sun-roof and I have a little different rims). 










To be honest, I expected more. Prior to that car, I drove 1999 Fiat Brava and it was the best car ever - dependable, spacious, elegant. Stilo has nice, conservative interior and dynamic engines (I have 1.9 JTD 105 HP) but it has some issues that can make life miserable and exterior design is... controversial. They wanted to be more VW Golf than VW Golf is. But anyway, I don't complain.


----------



## licenseplateman

Edit


----------



## Tincap

licenseplateman said:


> My Skoda Fabia


Nice wheels! Let me guess...you Fabia is black cherry colour! 

~BG


----------



## MajKeR_

Don't resent, but it's changing for worse


----------



## licenseplateman

Tincap said:


> Let me guess...you Fabia is black cherry colour!


Yes, it is


----------



## Tincap

licenseplateman said:


> Yes, it is


Well, we don't get the Skoda Fabia (or any Skoda...) here in Canada, so maybe a daytime shot would give me more insight. 

~BG


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

I drive a 2004 Mazda 6 Sport Wagon


















2002 Chrysler Sebring LX I use for work.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

It looks like the US version of Mazda 6 has significantly larger rear lights than the European version which is often the case with other cars as well. Why is that?


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

On the Mazda 6 there is a reflector on the side of the tail light so there is a bulge instead of conforming to the body lines like the JDM 6.


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

Maxi_Moscow said:


> vegasroad2 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr
> 
> 2007 VW Golf A5 2.5 (5 cylinder PETROL) in Los Angeles. I also have a 2002 VW Bora Variant 1.8T in Moscow, Russia.


^^^^

In addition to that i have this in Moscow.

A U.S. Spec Jetta Wagon 1.8T (Bora Variant).


My Jetta Variant in Belarus by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


IMG_0086 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


JettaGasStation by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MajKeR_

Don't you have double line plates in Russia?


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

MajKeR_ said:


> Don't you have double line plates in Russia?



Nope


----------



## Satyricon84

Chilio said:


> On the other side, such problems do occur also on Italian cars, even more often, but Italian manufacturers will never return mass production for precautionary examination or repair, but will let people drive their cars even if this causes some danger, until the problem happens and they come to the service...


When Fiat started to sell the Grande Punto Evo in 2009 had to return 500.000 cars for a problem at the steering wheel, similar problem had Mercedes on C and E class in 2010 that returned 85.000 cars in the United States and 22 in UK. Let's not talk for false stereotypes please.................


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not all recalls means all recalled vehicles have faults. Toyota recalls a lot of vehicles because they also sell the most. Scale differences.


----------



## Satyricon84

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009–2011_Toyota_vehicle_recalls When a product is of quality don't happen such things. And when a company does good products, doesn't mean that new products will be always good.... Toyota may had quality in past, especially for offroad vehicles, but in last years is undeniable it lost a lot in terms of quality


----------



## Godius

CarltonHill said:


> Internet photo, but the same car & colour I have. a 97 Mazda 323 with 130,000+ mileage..... too old.


In kilometers or miles?


----------



## jeremiash

Doesn't mileage kind of sounds like it's in miles?


----------



## Godius

jeremiash said:


> Doesn't mileage kind of sounds like it's in miles?


That was my initial thought but i was not for sure about the matter.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I almost never see the word "kilometrage" used, even though it's a legit word.

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/kilometrage


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Yeah, I think mileage is generally used for kilometres too


----------



## verreme

I drive a 2000 Renault Clio 1.4:










Although it's proven unreliable, I think it will stay with me for a long time -it will give me no surprises and it is more than enough for me.

Previously, I had a 2001 Saab 93 TiD:










I sold it because I didn't want to spend a fortune fixing a stupid fuel pump failure, but I have very good memories of it. A rocket compared with my current ride!


----------



## CarltonHill

Godius said:


> In kilometers or miles?


oops... my bad. i mean 130,000+ kilometres...


----------



## MareCar

Chilio said:


> Yes of course, these are precautions where real problem doesn't exist or happens to 1 in a million. On the other side, such problems do occur also on Italian cars, even more often, but Italian manufacturers will never return mass production for precautionary examination or repair, but will let people drive their cars even if this causes some danger, until the problem happens and they come to the service...


What a load of .... . Mass produced cars can have design flaws that only become apparent after they are already on sale, then they are recalled and the problem fixed, that is nothing unusual, it happens to EVERY carmaker, because despite the "better" image that is produced by a nicer looking wrapping and fancy words, they are all just machines, no matter if it's a BMW, Toyota, FIAT, Renault, Mazda, Audi, Mercedes, Subaru or VW.

And people who talk about bad quality of Italian cars should catch a train out of - a decade ago. Current Italian cars are among the best you can buy in their respective class, they are high quality and reliable vehicles (you can check the stats) and others are not any better, whoever believes that is simply delusional and brainwashed with brand marketing. Just like the people who (saw that on TV a few days ago), while running in no-name running shirts, had a 100% different opinion about them than when they were running in the same shirts but with an Adidas logo stitched on them. When they thought they were running in no name shirts, they all found them bad, and saw 100 flaws and even THOUGHT (they were questioned) that they ran on average 5 minutes slower, when they thought they were wearing a brand shirt, they were full of praise for how much better it feels than the shirt they wore yesterday, how much better it breathes, how much better it lies on the body etc... :lol:

Plus, they have the best (in everything that belongs to that word - reliability, fuel consumption, power efficiency etc) diesel engines and among the best petrol engines.


----------



## zivan56

MareCar said:


> What a load of .... . Mass produced cars can have design flaws that only become apparent after they are already on sale, then they are recalled and the problem fixed, that is nothing unusual, it happens to EVERY carmaker, because despite the "better" image that is produced by a nicer looking wrapping and fancy words, they are all just machines, no matter if it's a BMW, Toyota, FIAT, Renault, Mazda, Audi, Mercedes, Subaru or VW.


They all have design flaws, but virtually all quality/reliability studies have put European cars at the bottom of the list in terms of reliability unless they are handmade exotics. Ironically, the "low end" Euro car manufacturers like Skoda are actually at the top of the Euro lists.

Counting "recalls" is the most ridiculous way of judging quality/reliability. I can give you an easy example. Lexus has many "recalls" on a 2007 GS 350. Two recalls deal with "brake quality issues" and the issue is the high performance brake pads create too much brake dust and get the wheels dirty. The fix is to put lower friction brake pads which increase the stopping distance. However, these brake create a squealing noise when cold, so there is a "recall" for these and the fix is to put middle of the road brake pads that produce a bit more dust but don't squeak when cold.
The dealer offered 2 brake pad replacements (your choice of 3 types), so you have come in for two "recalls."
Likewise, another involved disassembling half the engine because there was a potential for a component to fail on very high mileage engines.

Compare that to the recent BMW N54 engine fiasco, where the fuel pump would fail at regular intervals. People who tried to get BMW to fix it often were told its a "wear and tear" item and is not covered, even though it had an inherent design fault. BMW finally created a recall for the pumps after a class action lawsuit was launched.

Another examples its VW's 2.0L TDi (BKD) engine, which has a turbo that destroys itself at regular intervals. It fails in dangerous situations like when you try to pass. I don't believe they have ever come up with a fix, and its like pulling teeth to get it fixed during warranty.

I could list dozen of these to show not all recalls are created equal. Toyota (and other Japanese brands) proactively issue recalls vs reactively like Euro manufacturers. Likewise, the recalls are for smaller items.

Althought I do agree smaller Japanese manufacturers (like Mitsubishi/Suzuki. try to avoid issuing recalls), but at least the drivetrain is solid.

However, they are not even close to the Euro car horror stories I have heard about from friends and read online.




MareCar said:


> And people who talk about bad quality of Italian cars should catch a train out of - a decade ago. Current Italian cars are among the best you can buy in their respective class, they are high quality and reliable vehicles (you can check the stats) and others are not any better, whoever believes that is simply delusional and brainwashed with brand marketing. Just like the people who (saw that on TV a few days ago), while running in no-name running shirts, had a 100% different opinion about them than when they were running in the same shirts but with an Adidas logo stitched on them. When they thought they were running in no name shirts, they all found them bad, and saw 100 flaws and even THOUGHT (they were questioned) that they ran on average 5 minutes slower, when they thought they were wearing a brand shirt, they were full of praise for how much better it feels than the shirt they wore yesterday, how much better it breathes, how much better it lies on the body etc... :lol:
> 
> Plus, they have the best (in everything that belongs to that word - reliability, fuel consumption, power efficiency etc) diesel engines and among the best petrol engines.


The only Fiat sold here is the Fiat 500 since last year, so still not enough empirical data. I know two people who own one, they both had to do an ECU update and get part of the seat replaced because part of the cover came off. If that's the only issue then not too bad I would imagine.


----------



## kadri_007

Here's my Mini Tank. Skoda Fabia from India. 2 Years 20,000 KMS driven.


----------



## keokiracer

Our 1999 Honda Accord in front of our house, pic taken from my window:










We've had it for about 3,5 years now, I don't have exact numbers but I'd say we've driven around 65.000 kms.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Keokiracer's famous race car is even on Street View:

https://maps.google.com/?ll=51.5268...GGfcIKCD8pqE_NOGD7OyMw&cbp=12,243.76,,1,17.46


----------



## bogdymol

^^ With the rear license plate not blurred...


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Well 10-DN-** is visible, but what are the other 2? 

*@ChrisZwolle*
Are you stalking me? :jk:


----------



## Godius

You can hit the report-button in street view and ask to blur your house and car.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Why would I?


----------



## Godius

why do you ask me that question?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

keokiracer said:


> ^^ Well 10-DN-** is visible, but what are the other 2?


:cheers:


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle - job: stalker, expert mode


----------



## sx1

My baby!


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ You're a tasteful person :cheers:


----------



## sx1

Thank You. Alfa's are thing of beauty.


----------



## Satyricon84

sx1 said:


> Thank You. Alfa's are thing of beauty.


and the quality of the engine is exceptional!


----------



## Godius

Nice car, i also like AR cars, in particular the AR 156.


----------



## sx1

....and from the rear


----------



## Tincap

Godius said:


> Nice car, i also like AR cars, in particular the AR 156.


I do like Alfas as well and the GT in particular. I have a soft spot for the 156 too, as they look to be a stylish and practical sedan (well, as practical as a rather fragile Alfa can be). Here in Canada we have the '15 year rule', which means that we can now import those little beauties here. I can imagine one or two will show up in (nearby) Montreal. 

~BG


----------



## strandeed

3 cars at the moment...

Work Car










2.5 litre turbodiesel

Personal Car










4.0 litre petrol

My other personal car










2.5 litre petrol


----------



## Jeroen669

My 2001 Opel Corsa in the Austrian alps:


----------



## caco

Renault Sandero


----------



## bogdymol

^^ What's your opinion on the Sandero? In Romania we have Dacia Sandero:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

It looks like a cross between a new Clio and a new Micra


----------



## Reteip

In may i' ve bought a Rover 75 of the year 2004 with a cdti (diesel) engine.


----------



## bogdymol

DanielFigFoz said:


> It looks like a cross between a new Clio and a new Micra


This model is quite old... from 2007.


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

Updated: Added Polo 9n3 to the stable

My daily and only car in U.S.A.

2006 Golf (Rabbit) 2.5


vegasroad2 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr

My cars in Russia:

2002 Jetta (Bora) Variant 1.8T (U.S. spec, actually from U.S.)


Untitled by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr

My favorite car: VW Polo 9n3 1.4TDI 5 speed 


Polo в Тульской Области by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


P.S. Saving for a T5 VW Multivan California (Pan Americana if i sell my kidneys :laugh


----------



## He Named Thor

Professor L Gee said:


> I don't think that 1000 have sold here since they were introduced.
> I'll tell you what though... since the Caprice isn't available for retail sale, they will be insanely easy to spot as police cars.


The city I used to live in (Fond du Lac) uses Caprices. They look like Impalas though.


Reteip said:


> In may i' ve bought a Rover 75 of the year 2004 with a cdti (diesel) engine.


I've liked those Rovers, ever since I bought _The Getaway_ for the PS2. It came with a little poster that had one on it. 

I'll post mine again. A 2004 Ford Taurus, seen here loaded down with stuff in Oklahoma, on a trip to Dallas, Tx. last year. 









And before that, a 2001 Ford Taurus!









It had spent a large amount of its life as a rental and racked up a lot of miles. It was fairly beat and needed work.


----------



## Chilio

I still drive the 18-years old Opel Astra, that I showed some months ago, but also in the late 3 months I drive my wife's brand new Hyunday i20, especially when we travel outside the city on touristic trips etc.

P.S. Never thought of making a picture of it before, but here it is, parked on the street in front of our home:


----------



## gabrielbabb

My parents cars which I drive

Ford Freestar









Mitsubishi Endeavor









Volvo S40


----------



## DanielFigFoz

My 2003 Renault Clio


----------



## master-chivas

a 2007 Dodge Ram 2500


----------



## keokiracer

^^


----------



## master-chivas

^^^^

irony


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

I drive a Mazda6 Sport Wagon (front) with a V6 manual (fun car, I love it)




























And Toyota Camry (bought for work, cheap and reliable car, easy to service) but its a 4 cylinder automatic which I hate with a passion. Gets worse fuel economy in the city than my V6 manual.


----------



## master-chivas

just for you KEOKIRACER



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## He Named Thor

I-275, that is one friggen hot Mazda! Love the wheels you got on there.


----------



## keokiracer

master-chivas said:


> ^^^^
> 
> irony


What do you mean?

And thanks for posting! kay:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

He Named Thor said:


> I-275, that is one friggen hot Mazda! Love the wheels you got on there.


Thanks man! They are from the new Mazdaspeed3 and painted dark bronze. :cheers:


----------



## i15

This is my car, Skoda Octavia Combi, 2006 model, 1.9 TDI 77kW diesel. It's the most common fleet car here in Slovakia and it previously belonged to my ex-employer:


----------



## the_Aristocrat

the_Aristocrat said:


> Half a year later, I had quite a few other cars, here are some pictures of them:
> 
> _Audi A6 3.0 TDI (204hp)_
> 
> _BMW 118iA Urban Line_
> 
> _Volkswagen Touareg 3.0 TDI (245hp)_
> 
> _Mercedes Benz C220 CDI Mopf_
> 
> _Another Audi A6 3.0 TDI, but with 245hp and Quattro_
> 
> _And my current ride, again a BMW 530d xDrive, in front of the former plane of GDR-leader Erich Honecker._
> 
> For me, as a car nut, I am quite happy to change cars relatively often in order to experience different cars / brands on a regular basis. During the summer I want to scale down (saves money, and I do not need to travel long distances) so I am looking for either a Volkswagen Golf Highline TDI or BMW 118d / 120d as a successor to the 530d.


Well, looking for a compact replacement has not worked, but I did manage to go one class lower (mostly, C-class / A4 etc.). I ended up with these cars since my last post.










Audi A4 2.0 TDI Avant Ambition (143hp)










Mercedes Benz C180 CGI Avantgarde (156hp)










Volkswagen Passat 1.4 TSI Variant Comfortline (122hp)










Mercedes Benz C180 CGI Basic










BMW 520dA Touring










Audi A3 1.4 TSI Sportback S-line










Audi A6 3.0 TDI FWD (204hp)










Audi A4 2.0 TDI Avant Ambition Facelift (143hp)










BMW 520dA Touring with quite a few options, my current car.


----------



## golosa

This is my car:








2012 Peugeot 508 GT 2.2 HDI 204hp 
And This is my wife's car:








2006 Suzuki Jimny 1.3 Petrol 86hp (bought in 2008)


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

master-chivas said:


> just for you KEOKIRACER
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I have the feeling this is a veeeery common truck in Saltillo :laugh:

If I ever have a truck, it would be a Ram for sure, with the Cummins 6.7  How is it in terms of reliability and fuel economy? I've had terrible experiences with Chrysler cars, but since this one is a Diesel, must be different. (I hope so)


----------



## nerdly_dood

1999 Ford Taurus sedan

3.0L Vulcan V6
4-speed w/OD automatic
145 HP, 170 lb-ft torque - Entirely adequate power.
17mpg city, 26mpg highway (by my own calculation)


^^ That's a thumbnail, click it


----------



## Escher

*Range Rover TDV6 HSE*


----------



## Diego N

Citröen C4 Pallas 2.0 (2009)


----------



## Ulker

BMW X1 XDrive 2.0D


































and 508 2.2 GT


----------



## Groningen NL

No offence, but the BMW x1 is one of the ugliest cars in production imo. The proportions are all wrong. But the 508 looks good tho, I love he back end :cheers:


----------



## mappero

^^ And so plastic and cheap interior.... But some people will pay for that ... because it's BMW...


----------



## cecotto

Volvo S40 2.4


----------



## volodaaaa

Opel Vectra C (facelifted) sedan 1,6

Looks exactly (color including) like this:









Car was build in 2008 and I inherited it after my parents (who bought another car) in 2013  

Regarding the weight and power, the car is a little bit lazy, but I still like it, because it is really luxurious comparing the car I have been driving before.

The car is also very reliable. Actually, I have made a 3 000 km trip this summer and without any problem.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

212 ford fusion

http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums.../2012 Rhode Island/IMG_1841_zpsb57ff4be-1.jpg


----------



## SASH

This is my Alfa Romeo Giulietta 1.4 Turbo Multi-air (170 HP)




















Next Year:

*This*... (Colour White, 5 doors - 19 inch rims, no sunroof)









*or this*... (Colour white, 3 doors - 18 inch rims, with sunroof)









*or this*...(Colour Red, 5 doors - 19 inch rims, no sunroof









*or this one*. (Colour Red, 3 doors - 18 inch rims, with sunroof)


----------



## TuzlaBoy

Old good C200 CDI


----------



## ahsm

My cars were:


1995 VW Jetta GLX VR6
2000 BMW 528i
2005 BMW 330i ZHP
2003 BMW 540i M Sport (CURRENT) - ~ 290 HP, DINAN air intake, E39 M5 3.15 LSD, SSK

Mods to come in very near future: M60 intake manifold, tune, exhaust, headers, under drive pulley kit, pss10 coilovers, and too many more list.


----------



## z928328

V6 2013 Ford mustang , 1990 500SL V8, 1992 ,Porsche 928 GTS & 1996 BMW E36 3 series.


----------



## hotelmountain

i am driving Maruti Swift Deaire.

Hotels in manali


----------



## ZZ-II

A C280 T-Model :cheers:


----------



## photolitherland

My car (Scion IQ) after driving from Texas to NYC.


Somewhere along the Mississippi River in Arkansas. 


My car in Tuscaloosa, Alabama.


My car right after I bought it in Houston, TX.


----------



## chris47

My 2006 Mercedes-Benz C230 V6
HP: 204
Vmax: 254km/h (probably it'll drive a bit faster, but the Highway was a bit curvy)










My Car at the Port of Blanes, Catalunya, Spain










This picture was taken in the national parc "Parc del Montnegre i el Corredor" in the catalunian mountains, Spain.










My car and my friend's car in our North Rhine-Westfalian hometown


----------



## calaguyo

My very first car, a family car actually. 

Chevrolet Orlando 2013 (1.8LT 141 hp)


Web find pic for illustration only!


----------



## joeyorav

I drive a 1991 Dodge Stealth, and probaly going to buy a 1998 Mistu 3000gt VR-4 TT later this week(Depending on how big my paycheck is)

Got a pic of my car, and a pic of what the car looks like that I'm going to buy(since my friend has the exact same kind of car lol)










<<<My Car










<<<<My friend Davids car(1992 Dodge Stealth with 1998 Front/Rear/Side clips of 3000gt VR-4)


----------



## iamxeddiex

1987 Mazda Rx7 FC3S


----------



## seabeeman

Lexus IS 250 2013


----------



## Chilio

My wife's 2013 Hyunday i30, bought this october... She previously drove 2012 i20, but decided it was too small and not too comfortable, so went for the buyback&upgrade option.


----------



## bavarian urbanist

A cheapo Golf 4. As an intern/future student I can't afford more and I also don't need it too often. In my dreams I drive a BMW i3 (I'm not a fan of petrol stations and refilling the tank, no wonder at 1.50€ per litre)


----------



## Jon5738

Just sold my Nissan Sentra SE-R (sports car with the best audio system I have ever heard in a car).

My next one will probably be an Audi, Nissan, Honda or Mitsubishi.


----------



## 540_804

iamxeddiex said:


> 1987 Mazda Rx7 FC3S


Are you a Jalop?


----------



## 540_804

SASH said:


> This is my Alfa Romeo Giulietta 1.4 Turbo Multi-air (170 HP)


Keep the A.R.

I wish they would bring that to America.


----------



## gino lo spazzino

Toyota Yaris, my first car


















My dream


----------



## mkt

2013 Passat, literally picked it up last week. Here it is at the dealer, just after I test drove it. 



















I ordered some wheels for it, they'll hopefully be here and mounted on Friday, and I have an appointment for window tinting on Saturday.

And my tank (not a pic of my actual car, but it's almost identical) - 2004 Toyota 4Runner V8 Limited 4WD. I use this to drive to, from, and around the rainforest.


----------



## SASH

540_804 said:


> Keep the A.R.
> 
> I wish they would bring that to America.


Unfortunately I had some of problems with the gearbox during the 3 years I'm driving this car now.
If you like you can buy this one? 
I decided not to buy the Golf (7) GTI, but the Audi A5 Sportback S Line. (Like the one you see on these 3 images. Same colour and rims)


----------



## Wunderknabe

This is mine: 
http://home.arcor.de/silizium-2/pic/nicecar.jpg

BMW 318i (e46), 15 years old but only 76000 km and in good condition.

Light car, good road going even with "only" 120 hp.


----------



## jamesparker

no car. I don't know how to drive and don't have any car yet.


----------



## themoreurban

Wow, I'm kind of jealous of some the cars you guys have. Also, I wish the USA had more types of cars ...esp Peugeot 508 GT that car is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## themoreurban

Btw..I'm drive a 2009 Pontiac G6 GT..Nice car thinking about trading it in soon though!


----------



## Airman Kris™

Not my exact car, but a great example of mine with the same color combo. Great drive, reliable, fuel saver.


----------



## narkelion

Quite unconfortable if you have to carry stuff or people with you though...

But I agree on the "fuel saver" thing. Is it a diesel version, or unleaded? In italy those cars are all diesel.


----------



## Airman Kris™

narkelion said:


> Quite unconfortable if you have to carry stuff or people with you though...
> 
> But I agree on the "fuel saver" thing. Is it a diesel version, or unleaded? In italy those cars are all diesel.


It can be you are right..I am quite an introvert so I never have to worry about the passenger issue quite frankly. It is not a diesel version...We do not have them in the States just yet. From what I have heard we will in the couple years. How are those ?


----------



## narkelion

Airman Kris™ said:


> It can be you are right..I am quite an introvert so I never have to worry about the passenger issue quite frankly. It is not a diesel version...We do not have them in the States just yet. From what I have heard we will in the couple years. How are those ?


Not so different from the unleaded version... The engine is little and not powerful (of course, is a city car based on small size and little fuel consumption).

Here is probably cheaper, because diesel costs less than unleaded, and mpg is not so different for a urban use.

Don't know about maintenance cost, though. Diesel usually is a little higher due to more complexity in the engine... The famous rule "the more stuff you have, the more stuff you can break" applies here. :lol:


----------



## Airman Kris™

narkelion said:


> Not so different from the unleaded version... The engine is little and not powerful (of course, is a city car based on small size and little fuel consumption).
> 
> Here is probably cheaper, because diesel costs less than unleaded, and mpg is not so different for a urban use.
> 
> Don't know about maintenance cost, though. Diesel usually is a little higher due to more complexity in the engine... The famous rule "the more stuff you have, the more stuff you can break" applies here. :lol:


 I see , I see. I can imagine having that problem. I think the biggest plus for diesel here is the added MPG , as here our cities tend to be more spread out unlike cities in Europe if I am correct ?

On the reverse, Diesel is MORE expensive here than unleaded. Funny how that is different from Europe right ? I suppose the higher MPG equalizes the price to drive.


----------



## Turbosnail

Share a small Peugeot - small and cheap to run and insure, not sure which model though.


----------



## narkelion

Airman Kris™ said:


> I see , I see. I can imagine having that problem. I think the biggest plus for diesel here is the added MPG , as here our cities tend to be more spread out unlike cities in Europe if I am correct ?
> 
> On the reverse, Diesel is MORE expensive here than unleaded. Funny how that is different from Europe right ? I suppose the higher MPG equalizes the price to drive.


You're definately correct about the distances between cities. But I must say that I wouldn't use a smart to commute between cities, I see this car more for a 100% urban use (I don't see it properly stable and secure going at 130km/h in highways...).

Yeah, really funny, I really don't know why. In Australia, where I lived for 6 months, it's the same. Diesel costs more. Strange, because actually diesel is easier and cheaper to produce: from a liter of raw oil, you can get more diesel than unleaded. 

The diesel engines can be really durable (just think of trains, vessels and trucks), and they do a really good mpg going at a stable speed and at stable rpm. 

In my big diesel car (2.5L, 5 cylinders, turbo), it's cheaper to go at 130km/h on a highway than going at 50km/h inside the town. mpg is better on long distance, because on highways you usually remain at a stable speed, whitout braking or accelerating too much.

Moreover, diesel cars cost more than unleaded, due to more expensive systems and engine. 

So yes, higher mpg and lower diesel price are pretty good, if you plan to drive a lot on highways or long roads.
But inside towns, unleaded and small engines are probably better. LPG (or methane) even better than unleaded.


----------



## NordikNerd

narkelion said:


> Yeah, really funny, I really don't know why. In Australia, where I lived for 6 months, it's the same. Diesel costs more.



On the other hand diesel vehicles are a lot more fuel efficient.

In Sweden where I live diesel is cheaper, but owners of diesel vehicles pay higher vehicular taxes, so you need to drive at least 30.000km a month to 
profit from diesel fuel. Mostly taxis are diesels.


----------



## bogdymol

NordikNerd said:


> you need to drive at least 30.000km a month to profit from diesel fuel


Maybe 30k/year. 30k/month doesn't do even a truck going non-stop on international routes.


----------



## narkelion

NordikNerd said:


> On the other hand diesel vehicles are a lot more fuel efficient.
> 
> In Sweden where I live diesel is cheaper, but owners of diesel vehicles pay higher vehicular taxes, so you need to drive at least 30.000km a month to
> profit from diesel fuel. Mostly taxis are diesels.


Here in Italy there are not differences in road taxes between unleaded and diesel: only LPG/Methane, Electric and hybrid cars have discounts (or are entirely free).

Road tax in italy is based only on kW and pollution (Pre-Euro, Euro I, II, III, IV, V, VI categories).


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Diesel costs more in the UK too.


----------



## Arbeloa

Kia Picanto 2006

Pretty much like this one,same color...


----------



## BrickellResidence

This is my car in Mexico City ( 2013 BMW 118i)


bmw by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


----------



## mkt

brickellresidence said:


> This is my car in Mexico City ( 2013 BMW 118i)
> 
> 
> bmw by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


I love BMW 1 series... it's like a rear wheel drive mini.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Audi!
Audi is the best car in my opinion.


----------



## master-chivas

2014 Suzuki Swift










And for a closer view from the web:


----------



## Hatikvah1987

I am driving Opel Corsa 1.2 from 2004
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...)_–_Frontansicht,_1._April_2011,_Mettmann.jpg

and sometimes, my father's Opel Astra 1.4 from 2005

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cc/Opel_Astra_H_Facelift_front.JPG


----------



## Marbur66

Picked up a brand new Toyota RAV4 XLE AWD last month. Great little SUV.


----------



## WingWing

Currently F10


P.s forget to choose the thumbnail


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Please edit your post. The picture is so large that you need a cinema screen to view it.


----------



## New_Balto

QuantumX said:


> I bought this two months ago!


^^


WingWing said:


> It will rock Miami!





QuantumX said:


> WingWing said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will rock Miami!
> 
> 
> 
> This is another Mustang in my neighborhood. It's a Mustang Cobra GT 500. My silver metallic Mustang above makes me feel I'm flying a UFO. LOL!
Click to expand...




Disturbing Reality said:


> QuantumX said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this two months ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking of getting either this or a camaro. i like my car silver or white. that's it..
Click to expand...

I thought that I would 'piggy back' on you folks with my stangalang:

It's a 2014 Roush Stage 3 (phase 1, regular 5.0 L engine) - black with race red side window louvers.

I also have a front tag that I can stow-away by remote.

I don't wish to post you my POV; but, will give you a little taste of it here --->

Without meaning to put a plug out there for anyone or Spam any stang haters:





 
What's your pleasure :? Roush Stage 3 or GT 500 :?






This definitely ain't street legal; a mod like this will have to wait until I'm stupid rich:





 
or these :?












 
Question is how the TT Cobra is able to get tags and still pass emissions :?


----------



## RestlessPL

Audi, I love its Quattro drive system.


----------



## b.morgan21445

Waiting for a delivery of my new Land rover Discovery 
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## GROBIN

Still driving my 2003 Opel Zafira OPC 200bhp. Drove it already in 11 countries: France, UK, Belgium, the Netherlands, Germany, Czech Republic, Hungary, Slovakia, Poland, Lithuania and Latvia.
It looks pretty much like the one below:









My previous cars: as I don't know how to make images smaller, I will split them into 2 posts:
My first car was a 1987 4-door Mazda 323 1.5LX 73bhp. I drove it only in France. The furthest I drove was from Paris to the Futuroscope. Usually, the fastest I could drive it was 170km/h. But when coming back from the futuroscope, I managed to go as fast as 195km/h. When I came back home ... it was throwing oil all around the engine and I had to change it 
From the back:








Front:









Next I had a 1994 Rover 218 SD Turbo 88bhp, with a good Peugeot diesel. Interesting fact: it was much more silent in that Rover than in any Peugeots :lol: It was the first car I drove across Europe - in 9 countries: France, Belgium, the Netherlands, Germany, Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia and Finland. Scrapped due to an engine head gasket issue.


----------



## GROBIN

3rd car: a 1996 Honda Civic Coupé 1.6 VTEC 125bhp. Went to 8 countries: France, Spain, Belgium, the Netherlands, Luxembourg, Germany, Poland, Ukraine. Scrapped after the gearbox stopped working at around 300.000km

















4th car: a 1998 Fiat Punto II 1.9D 63bhp. Drove it only in France. Sold

















5th car: a 1996 Saab 9000 CSE 2.3 Turbo 200bhp. Drove it in 7 countries: France, the U.K., Belgium, the Netherlands, Germany, the Czech Republic and Poland. It still works, has got around 210.000km and belongs to my sister


----------



## I(L)WTC

My car ford fiesta 2013 USD 10.000










http://www.alamaula.com/buenos-aire...titanium-2014-0km-negro-4-y-5-puertas/8727254


----------



## prakash1997

I'm planning to book a Jaguar but confused between Jaguar and Mercedes


----------



## majulah

Mazda CX-5.

Zoom-zoom.


----------



## pablo2008

I'm driving an Audi Q7 4.2 TDI...nice SUV!!


----------



## ankitsuhane2002

*I love to drive Honda Civic*

I have Honda Civic car it is really awesome, smooth and fast car. I really like this car.


----------



## mkt

Lsst week I went to a car dealer to buy something fun, cheap, and used as a weekend car, because I'm putting way too many miles on my Passat. Also, since I'm likely moving to the US later this year, I'd like to bring one of my cars stateside, and keep one on the island for when I return to visit (which will be quite often) - so a second car was a good idea. 

Instead I bought something responsible (Well, it's got 4 doors and a trunk)... but quick and extremely fun. For the weekends. Because that suspension is too damned stiff for the 220km round trip commute from home to work.


2012 VW GLI Autobahn Edition. Essentially, it's a GTI with a trunk - same motor, transmission, and suspension. But with a roomier back seat, and a trunk. I got this because they didn't have a used GTI at the dealer I went to, the Cooper S they had was beat to shit, and frankly, this was in much better shape and was infinitely a better deal than the M235i they had. 

Some internet pics, because it's late, and the car is 110km away. But it is identical to this one, except for mine has window tints. And coming soon, a roof rack for a surfboard or bikes.


----------



## clop

I have a 2004 Hyundai Sonata GLS V6 , just like this one;








bought it new back in November of '03 and now has 148,000 miles.


----------



## AkilesH

Corvette in NFS !


----------



## Devi10

I love to drive skoda, which makes me to feel comfortable always.


----------



## roxanwright

I'm loving my Suzuki Ertiga. It's practical to use for the kind of roads we have here. I can bring along the rest of my family too.


----------



## mkt

roxanwright said:


> I'm loving my Suzuki Ertiga. It's practical to use for the kind of roads we have here. I can bring along the rest of my family too.


I didn't realize that it was sold in Oz.


----------



## ekko

Nissan Qashqai 2012!


----------



## FinalBeast

2005 Ford F-150, but I am considering selling it in the near future for something with better gas mileage.


----------



## SASH

This is my A5


----------



## WingWing

Nice ride


----------



## michael812

Nissan Qashqai 2010


----------



## caco

Honda Fit LX 2015


----------



## annecole

*Not Yet*

Hehe funny thread but but i am not driving yet...hno:


----------



## mitch_ducanon

Saab 9-3 2010
1.9 tid ~200PS


----------



## jiyarenald

I ride Civic Sedan 2014


----------



## Sarah92ali

Chevrolet Aveo 2014... pretty cute.


----------



## siamu maharaj

SASH said:


> This is my A5


I thought Audi had stopped making those manual shift cars. Anyway, beautiful ride!


----------



## WingWing

F10


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Old..er cars for me (*Camaro SS 2010*) and a (*CLS 350 designo limited 2007*)

I got the wife the *Peagout 308 Turbo 2015*


----------



## th1

master-chivas said:


> 2014 Suzuki Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for a closer view from the web:


How do you like it? Is it fun to drive? I am thinking about getting one dualjet my self.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

A friend of mine who is used to cars over 500 HP got the swift for his trips to work since he was paying a fortune on petrol , and he LOVES it. So it must be good. Also it is a good looking car , well designed and i like the proportions


----------



## WingWing

Its a bad idea to own over 500hp car in singapore. Everything aint cheap here. So even for a bmw 5 series has an entry level of 520i to make it affordable to own


----------



## Sarah92ali

Hopefully I am going to change my current car to a Chevrolet Cruz LTZ. In a few months I will drive my favour


----------



## addseo1119

*Hi*

Nice to see your wonderful cars. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Huti

great car :cheers:


----------



## maple home

*4 BHK Flats in Ludhiana*

I am driving swift desire


----------



## keokiracer

Our Mazda 6, picture taken yesterday morning


----------



## meokpa

keokiracer said:


> Our Mazda 6, picture taken yesterday morning


I love this car and the serene environment


----------



## keokiracer

^^ Thank you 

The picture was taken here (no streetview in actual street...)


----------



## Sentilj

not my own cars, but company cars used only by me for business&private purposes>

Škoda Fabia II (new, 2007-2013, 1,4MPI) - 1st breakdown @ 110.000km - fuel nozzle, diead @ 180.000 km - clutch

Seat Ibiza (new, 2013-2015, 1,2TSi) - 1st breakdown @ 55.000km(!) - belt+turbo, full turbo change in warranty, 2nd breakdown @ 111.000 (!!!) - same problem, full turbo change in warranty after some little threating 

Škoda Octavia II (used, 2015-... 1,6 TDi), my first diesel car


----------



## renroz

Sentilj said:


> not my own cars, but company cars used only by me for business&private purposes>
> 
> Škoda Fabia II (new, 2007-2013, 1,4MPI) - 1st breakdown @ 110.000km - fuel nozzle, diead @ 180.000 km - clutch
> 
> *Seat Ibiza (new, 2013-2015, 1,2TSi) - 1st breakdown @ 55.000km(!) - belt+turbo, full turbo change in warranty, 2nd breakdown @ 111.000 (!!!) - same problem, full turbo change in warranty after some little threating *
> 
> Škoda Octavia II (used, 2015-... 1,6 TDi), my first diesel car


Hmmm... Not so surprising, had the same thing! (diesel)
1.2TDI Seat jan-2012.


----------



## Morpheous7

Subaru Liberty GT.


----------



## Albert1978

Hyundai Solaris


----------



## mccarryj

Fiat ,fiat and fiat


----------



## mitch_ducanon

Still drive my Saab, but.. perhaps the wind of change will blow it out of my garage within few months


----------



## kgharshith

I drive chevrolet cruze which we can make amazing drift stunts.


----------



## moyusa

Hyundai ...


----------



## Bruno Mars

WingWing said:


> Mine
> 
> gur.com/6dKVSxq]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


nice ride.:banana:


----------



## Bruno Mars

I drive the 2016 WRX (not my actual car in pic)

Courtesy of cargurus.com


----------



## makeindia

I like all car, audi, BMW are my favorite.


----------



## zebacarts1

Nice thread posts, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## WingWing

Self drive to genting highland by Wingwingg, on Flickr


----------



## Johnpet

I drive a 2011 Toyota Corolla with Manual Transmission


----------



## Attus

Opel Astra by Attila Németh, on Flickr
Opel Astra by Attila Németh, on Flickr


----------



## icedavis

2006 Ford Fusion!


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

2013 Hyundai Elantra GT/ i30


----------



## annascott

Luckily, i don''t need to drive the car


----------



## Massive05

audi a5 sportback


----------



## berry38

Ford focus


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

VW Tiguan 2.0 TSI 6 mt FWD
VW Polo 9N3 1.4 TDI
IZH Kombi 1987








[/url]c90c37es-960 by Max (Максим), on Flickr[/IMG]









[/url]IMG_0177 by Max (Максим), on Flickr[/IMG]









[/url]IMG_0213 by Max (Максим), on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Koloman

Nice, that IZH! I´ve never seen a model like that in real life.


----------



## mitch_ducanon

Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

^^^^

Kombi, right? Sick!


----------



## deanjeffery

I'm looking for an old one. I'm impressed with 1970 Dodge Challenger, but a little bit hard to find. Does anyone know where to get it?


----------



## keokiracer

Sorry for the useless post, but after some spam was deleted this thread is now stuck in my user cp and it's annoying me.


----------



## Intrepidity

A 2005 BMW 118i. It's getting a bit untrustworthy, but it's too nice and luxurious to sell, lol.


----------



## jbombero

I just get my license so I'm driving my dad's car, which is a 2012 Renault Sandero but only on weekends, on those day my dad don't like to drive, he prefers to use a taxi or uber because he drives everyday to work. It`s not the most modern or nice car to drive but I'm 18. So any car with four weels , an engine which works and a stereo to put music with my phone It's enough to take girls (and do other stuff) and my friends on weekends. But I kind of pray for the car not to get any "fluid" on the seats. And I would like to have a car with internet connection or little bit more of technology.

So in my opinion the sandero (the same as the dacia but made in brazil) it's not and audi but it's perfect for me now.


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

Here is my Tiguan 2.0TSI 6mt FWD in SoCal forest


----------



## Midnight Sun

2012 Hyundai ix55. It's time to get a new one.


----------



## Sky HI

Audi A5 2.0 TFSI 2013
Dream car the RS5
Maybe once


----------



## CNGL

7 years to the date later...


CNGL said:


> I can't drive yet... but when next year I get the driving license, I will drive a 1999 Honda Civic that currently my parents are driving and I saw since I was a kid!


In late 2011 I got my driver's license and thus I started to drive it for almost 6 years. But the car ended its life after my brother encountered someone going too fast on an unpaved road. So now I drive a Citroën Berlingo.


----------



## mkt

Subaru WRX


----------



## Rimantv




----------



## Manazir

I'm a poor student to afford a car.


----------

